# Sixers vs Nets



## ravor44

The Effin One said:


> Mark Jackson is actually one of the better defenders against Shaq. He should do good against the Heat.
> 
> *unfortunately the Nets have a lot more important things to cover than Shaq in the ECF, like actually making the playoffs.*


We can go to the playoffs definitely because we're the best team in the ATLANTIC!


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



ravor44 said:


> We can go to the playoffs definitely because we're the best team in the ATLANTIC!


i don't remember you guys getting Allen Iverson in the offseason. When did this occur?


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> i don't remember you guys getting Allen Iverson in the offseason. When did this occur?


so having AI makes u the best team in the atlantic? . . . . hmmmm interesting


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> so having AI makes u the best team in the atlantic? . . . . hmmmm interesting


yes, considering how terrible the division is, i would saying having the best player in the division makes us the best team.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> yes, considering how terrible the division is, i would saying having the best player in the division makes us the best team.


but hold on . . . . we have four of the top ten players in the division, so where does that rank the Nets?


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> but hold on . . . . we have four of the top ten players in the division, so where does that rank the Nets?


Not above the Sixers, i'll tell you that much. I'll take Iverson and role players above over their prime and product of point guard players like Kidd, richardson, and Krstac. Carter? He's your only talent that isn't a product of Kidd, but all it takes is one little squabble with management and he'll strain his vaginal muscles and be out for the next three seasons.

::awaits the 'WELL RICHARDSON ALMOST AVERAGED A TRIPLE DOUBLE WITHOUT KIDD' argument as if Richardson played all 82 games without Kidd::


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> Not above the Sixers, i'll tell you that much. I'll take Iverson and role players above over their prime and product of point guard players like Kidd, richardson, and Krstac. Carter? He's your only talent that isn't a product of Kidd, but all it takes is one little squabble with management and he'll strain his vaginal muscles and be out for the next three seasons.
> 
> ::awaits the 'WELL RICHARDSON ALMOST AVERAGED A TRIPLE DOUBLE WITHOUT KIDD' argument as if Richardson played all 82 games without Kidd::


RICHARDSON . . .uhhhh he's kinda on the warriors


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*

you know i meant Jefferson. Considering all you did was point out an error that was easy to make (i hope i'm not the only person who can mix up Richard Jefferson and Jason Richardson, they sound similar to me) instead of debating the points I presented, i can only assume you're conceeding the argument.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> you know i meant Jefferson. Considering all you did was point out an error that was easy to make (i hope i'm not the only person who can mix up Richard Jefferson and Jason Richardson, they sound similar to me) instead of debating the points I presented, i can only assume you're conceeding the argument.


no, im not giving up the arguement because u r WRONG . . . . Jefferson played awesome without Kidd, Carter can play awesome without Kidd, Krstic doesn't recieve many passes from Kidd, he gets them from the whole team because the whole team knows he's good and they know wats best for the team . . . . NOTICE I KEEP EMPHASIZING TEAM . . . . u dont have a team, u have AI . . . . . Iverson vs. THE NETS . . . . i think we win!


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> no, im not giving up the arguement because u r WRONG . . . . Jefferson played awesome without Kidd, Carter can play awesome without Kidd, Krstic doesn't recieve many passes from Kidd, he gets them from the whole team because the whole team knows he's good and they know wats best for the team . . . . NOTICE I KEEP EMPHASIZING TEAM . . . . u dont have a team, u have AI . . . . . Iverson vs. THE NETS . . . . i think we win!


how am i wrong? You said that you've been better every year since 01. I pointed out how we were better last year. You said I was wrong. I gave you evidence. You, to this point, have not addressed that evidence. I think it's fair to say I'm 'winning' this argument.

We actually do have a team, just not a bunch of household names. I think the 04 Lakers proved chemistry is more important than names. Iguodala compliments AI's game PERFECTLY. Dalembart and Webber are better than all your big men, and last I checked, basketball is usually won in the paint with the big men, not the small players. There's only one exception to that rule in the league right now, and hey, he plays for the Sixers.

Sorry, I'll take AI and C-Webb with two potential players in Dalembart and Iguodala over Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson.


----------



## Petey

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> how am i wrong? You said that you've been better every year since 01. I pointed out how we were better last year. You said I was wrong. I gave you evidence. You, to this point, have not addressed that evidence. I think it's fair to say I'm 'winning' this argument.
> 
> We actually do have a team, just not a bunch of household names. I think the 04 Lakers proved chemistry is more important than names. Iguodala compliments AI's game PERFECTLY. Dalembart and Webber are better than all your big men, and last I checked, basketball is usually won in the paint with the big men, not the small players. There's only one exception to that rule in the league right now, and hey, he plays for the Sixers.
> 
> Sorry, I'll take AI and C-Webb with two potential players in Dalembart and Iguodala over Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson.


 Nets played how many games without Kidd, how many with Carter, and how many without Jefferson? Then how many games did the Nets finish behind the 6ers? Or how did the Nets and 6ers fare against one another last year? 

How do you think the 6ers would had done last year, had AI missed as many games as JKidd did?

-Petey


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> how am i wrong? You said that you've been better every year since 01. I pointed out how we were better last year. You said I was wrong. I gave you evidence. You, to this point, have not addressed that evidence. I think it's fair to say I'm 'winning' this argument.
> 
> We actually do have a team, just not a bunch of household names. I think the 04 Lakers proved chemistry is more important than names. Iguodala compliments AI's game PERFECTLY. Dalembart and Webber are better than all your big men, and last I checked, basketball is usually won in the paint with the big men, not the small players. There's only one exception to that rule in the league right now, and hey, he plays for the Sixers.
> 
> Sorry, I'll take AI and C-Webb with two potential players in Dalembart and Iguodala over Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson.


hmmmm . . . no evidence . . . . this is evidence

1) Carter and Kidd = best back court in the league
2) Rj can break Iguadala's ankles any day of the week, no matter how good a defneder he is
3) C-Webb is no longer C-Webb . . . he's an old has been
4) Dalambart cant play actual basketball . . . . all he does is jump high and block people and dunk, dunk, dunk
5) Krstic, who u failed to mention, averaged 18 points and 7.5 boards in the playoffs . . . .against Shaq . . . . .as a ROOKIE!

We we're better than u last year


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*

Petey I'll address your points in a little bit man, it's good to see I might actually get in a debate with someone who wants to discuss sports instead of actually resorting to pety insults...and also good to talk to a Nets fan with knowledge of the sport.

"1) Carter and Kidd = best back court in the league"

Iverson=better than both and has more of an impact on the game than both of them combined. Also, when was the last time the best back court in the league won a championship? Hmm.

"2) Rj can break Iguadala's ankles any day of the week, no matter how good a defneder he is"

Iguodala shut down Kobe, LeBron and Pierce 3 games in a row. I think they're slightly better at offense than RJ. Slightly.

Plus, I'd think Iguodala would be covering Vince since, you know, he's the better offensive player and plays the same position.

"3) C-Webb is no longer C-Webb . . . he's an old has been"

Jason Kidd is no longer Jason Kidd...he's an old has been.

"4) Dalambart cant play actual basketball . . . . all he does is jump high and block people and dunk, dunk, dunk"

This must be the dumbest analysis of Dalembart's playing style, or that of any player, I have ever read in my life. Didn't the dunk argument as the only offensive move get thrown out a while ago when people said it about Shaq?

"5) Krstic, who u failed to mention, averaged 18 points and 7.5 boards in the playoffs . . . .against Shaq . . . . .as a ROOKIE!"

Dalembart had the best rebound per game average out of every player in the playoffs, and the Pistons are one of the best teams at denying the other team rebounds in the league. Krstic is the mold of center that's been proven to be effective against Shaq. Dalembart set crazy rebounding numbers against Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace. hmm.

"We we're better than u last year"

OMG WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE WE'RE BETTER DON'T YOU MEAN WERE LOLOLOLOL LERN 2 SPEEL STUPID!!!!

the record, players, and stats show otherwise. Next.


----------



## Your Answer

Ya'll are using the "We played without Kidd and without Carter arguement?" come on now fact of the matter is they play better WITHOUT each other RJ being hurt was the best thing for you guys at the end of last season to make a run cuz ill tell you right now and you can bank me on this the 3 of them playing together aint going to work RJ is going to be wondering "how come im not touching the ball as much" and Carter is going to be like "wtf i liked it better when this *** was on the bench trying to steal my spotlight and ****" and if yall are so good why does Kidd still want the hell out of dodge you would think like you said a team with four of the top players he would wanna stay so like Effin said haven the best player in the division does make us the best team in the division and last i knew our leader said he wanted to "Die a Sixer"


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> "4) Dalambart cant play actual basketball . . . . all he does is jump high and block people and dunk, dunk, dunk"
> 
> This must be the dumbest analysis of Dalembart's playing style, or that of any player, I have ever read in my life. Didn't the dunk argument as the only offensive move get thrown out a while ago when people said it about Shaq?


Dalembert has a very low BBall IQ and still gets by on his athleticism. He is an agressive rebounder and his defensive presence and ability to block shots will cause teams to second guess going into the lane. However, you can't trust him on offense to make decisions with the basketball and if you force him to make switches on defense, he can be neutralized.



> "We we're better than u last year"
> 
> OMG WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE WE'RE BETTER DON'T YOU MEAN WERE LOLOLOLOL LERN 2 SPEEL STUPID!!!!
> 
> the record, players, and stats show otherwise. Next.


The record: In the regular season the Sixers won 1 more game. Considering the injuries and trades, that is hardly significant. In the playoffs, the Sixers won 1 game against the 2nd seed that won 4 fewer games than the 1st seed. Although Detroit did beat Miami in 7 games, they still weren't as good as Miami over the regular season, so again, we have something that isn't significant.

Another record to explore is the head to head matchup which the Nets won 3 and 1.

As far as stats. Which ones do you want to look at? I'll compare the stats in the 4 head to head matchups

Nets Against PHI  
.440 .395 .768 10.5 32.3 42.8 26.5 8.2 2.8 102.5 
Sixers Against NJ
.425 .312 .788 9.5 32.5 42.0 20.5 7.2 5.2 95.3 

FG% - advantage Nets 44.0% to 42.5%
3pt% - advantage Nets 39.5% to 31.2%
*FT% - advantage Sixers 78.8% to 76.8%*
Offensive Rebounds per game - advantage Nets 10.5 to 9.5
*Defensive Rebounds per game - advantage Sixers 32.5 to 32.3*
Total Rebounds per game - advantage Nets 42.8 to 42.0
Assists per game - advantage Nets 26.5 to 20.5
Steals per game - advantage Nets 8.2 to 7.2
*Blocks per game - advantage Sixers 5.2 to 2.8*
Points per game - advantage Nets 102.5 to 95.3


----------



## The Effin One

seriously. Kidd was about to bolt you guys just because you weren't gonna contend. What kind of ****in loyalty is that? All it'll take is one squabble with management or not getting the ball enough and Vince will be out the season with irregular bleeding from his period. I'm sure Jefferson will stay loyal though because once Kidd leaves it's a rap for his career as a relevant player in the NBA.

Our franchise player is better than anyone who has EVER played for your team.


----------



## cpawfan

Route I-76 said:


> Ya'll are using the "We played without Kidd and without Carter arguement?" come on now fact of the matter is they play better WITHOUT each other RJ being hurt was the best thing for you guys at the end of last season to make a run cuz ill tell you right now and you can bank me on this the 3 of them playing together aint going to work RJ is going to be wondering "how come im not touching the ball as much" and Carter is going to be like "wtf i liked it better when this *** was on the bench trying to steal my spotlight and ****" and if yall are so good why does Kidd still want the hell out of dodge you would think like you said a team with four of the top players he would wanna stay so like Effin said haven the best player in the division does make us the best team in the division and last i knew our leader said he wanted to "Die a Sixer"


It is as easy to make the assumption that RJ and Vince won't mesh together as it is to make the assumption that Webber is shot and won't contribute anything significant to the Sixers


----------



## cpawfan

The Effin One said:


> seriously. Kidd was about to bolt you guys just because you weren't gonna contend. What kind of ****in loyalty is that? All it'll take is one squabble with management or not getting the ball enough and Vince will be out the season with irregular bleeding from his period. I'm sure Jefferson will stay loyal though because once Kidd leaves it's a rap for his career as a relevant player in the NBA.
> 
> Our franchise player is better than anyone who has EVER played for your team.


Dr J >> AI


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> Another record to explore is the head to head matchup which the Nets won 3 and 1.
> 
> I aint the one to complain and **** but i was at that last home game we played the nets and that was all on Javee he screwed us big time never seen a worst display of officiating so many travel and charging calls (on iverson non the less come on) We had a huge lead after the 1st half and he keep them in the damn game so if it wasnt for that we'd be 2 nd 2 so that dont count lol Nah but on the real if theres anyway to look this up I dont think we won a game at home that Javee Reff'd but price paid was worth the admission to see Iverson give it to him up close :clap:


----------



## Your Answer

cpawfan said:


> It is as easy to make the assumption that RJ and Vince won't mesh together as it is to make the assumption that Webber is shot and won't contribute anything significant to the Sixers


yes you could say its easy to make those two assumptions but I said bank me on mine are we to bank you on Webber will not contribute ANYTHING? 
Dont make a Statement unless you truely believe in it


----------



## Petey

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> "2) Rj can break Iguadala's ankles any day of the week, no matter how good a defneder he is"
> 
> Iguodala shut down Kobe, LeBron and Pierce 3 games in a row. I think they're slightly better at offense than RJ. Slightly.
> 
> Plus, I'd think Iguodala would be covering Vince since, you know, he's the better offensive player and plays the same position.


VC and RJ don't play the same position, nor are their games overlapping. They are scoring swingmen, and that is pretty much where the similarities end. RJ drives better. I bet he wishes he finishes as well as VC. I'd bet he wishes his shot was as good too. And to that, bet Carter wishes he defended as well as RJ. One excels in the half court, the other on the break.

I actually looked this up when I had an arguement with another Sixers fan. The 76ers were the team that VC averaged the most points against last year... anyway:



The Effin One said:


> the record, players, and stats show otherwise. Next.


That seems fair.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Route I-76 said:


> yes you could say its easy to make those two assumptions but I said bank me on mine are we to bank you on Webber will not contribute ANYTHING?
> Dont make a Statement unless you truely believe in it


I'll make this statement: I'll bank it that your statement is completely wrong

As far as Webber, there are too many variables at this point, but I am certainly doubting his ability to contribute enough. However, Mo could do something to take proper advantage of him and Webber could have rehabbed like a mad man and actually improved himself. Only time will tell.

I'll also state that it would be very difficult to find a team with a lower BBall IQ at the center position than the Sixers with Dalembert and Hunter.


----------



## The Effin One

"
VC and RJ don't play the same position, nor are their games overlapping. They are scoring swingmen, and that is pretty much where the similarities end. RJ drives better. I bet he wishes he finishes as well as VC. I'd bet he wishes his shot was as good too. And to that, bet Carter wishes he defended as well as RJ. One excels in the half court, the other on the break.
"

you misunderstood what I said man. I wasn't saying RJ and VC are similar players or play the same position at all. I meant the Iguodala and VC play the same position. I don't even recall saying anything about a player being in the same mold as another in this thread, if I did, excuse me, it was a mistype.

"
I actually looked this up when I had an arguement with another Sixers fan. The 76ers were the team that VC averaged the most points against last year... anyway:"

VC has a chip against us since losing by one in the semi-finals. That doesn't surprise me. However, as I've said, all it takes is a squabble with management or over not getting the ball enough and he'll get his mommy to talk mad **** on everyone who opposes him like she did to Barkley.

Yes, I am biased against Vince, so take everything I say about him with a grain of salt. I just wish for the guy to fail after how he did the franchise that basically gave him his reputation.


----------



## JCB

The Effin One said:


> "
> VC and RJ don't play the same position, nor are their games overlapping. They are scoring swingmen, and that is pretty much where the similarities end. RJ drives better. I bet he wishes he finishes as well as VC. I'd bet he wishes his shot was as good too. And to that, bet Carter wishes he defended as well as RJ. One excels in the half court, the other on the break.
> "
> 
> you misunderstood what I said man. I wasn't saying RJ and VC are similar players or play the same position at all. I meant the Iguodala and VC play the same position. I don't even recall saying anything about a player being in the same mold as another in this thread, if I did, excuse me, it was a mistype.
> 
> "
> I actually looked this up when I had an arguement with another Sixers fan. The 76ers were the team that VC averaged the most points against last year... anyway:"
> 
> VC has a chip against us since losing by one in the semi-finals. That doesn't surprise me. However, as I've said, all it takes is a squabble with management or over *not getting the ball enough* and he'll get his mommy to talk mad **** on everyone who opposes him like she did to Barkley.
> 
> Yes, I am biased against Vince, so take everything I say about him with a grain of salt. I just wish for the guy to fail after how he did the franchise that basically gave him his reputation.


VC will get the ball all he wants . . . . he's kinda our main offense threat


PS: earlier u criticized me for spelling something wrong . . . . it was a typo and there was no need for that remark. The reponse was uncalled for and very immature. (especially since you are a 19 year old, i thought u would show some maturity, but i guess not)


----------



## JCB

i have still not heard a plausible statement of why the Sixers are better than the Nets . . . . all i hear is that Philly has AI and that makes them the best . . . one guy does not make a team! And as for deal with who was better last year, we definitely were, we beat u in the season series 3-1 and u cant deny that . . . if u were better than us u would have won the season series, but u didn't . . . . and until someone states something that actually makes sense i will not believe that u were better than us or are better than us.


----------



## Ras

In the final two months, the _Sixers_ went *17-10* which equals a regular season record of roughly *52-30*. They finished *8-8* against teams with a record above *.500* record and *9-2* against teams with a record below *.500*. The average record of the teams with records above *.500* was *49-33*. The average record of the teams with records below *.500* was *26-56*. The overall average record of the teams they played in the final two months was *40-42*.

The _Nets_ on the other hand went *17-8* in the final two months which equals a regular season record of roughly *56-26*. They finished *9-6* against teams with a record above *.500* record and *8-2* against teams with a record below *.500*. The average record of the teams with records above *.500* was *47-35*. The average record of the teams with records below *.500* was *31-51*. The overall average record of the teams they played in the final two months was *41-41*.

Now it may look like _New Jersey_ had a better record against better teams, but it goes a little bit deeper. _New Jersey_ didn't beat a single team above *47 wins* (they were *0-3* against teams with better records). The _Sixers_ on the other hand, went *2-4* against teams with more than *47 wins*; beating both _Miami_ and _Detroit_. _Miami_ had a *17-5* record in the final month, while the _Pistons_ went *19-9*. 

The average record the _Sixers_ beat with a record above *.500* was *47-35* while the average record they lost to with a record above *.500* was *51-31*. The average record the _Nets_ beat with a record above *.500* was *44-38* while the average record they lost to with a record above *.500* was *52-30*.

Another little interesting stat is that both teams played 3 teams with a record of *59-23* or higher. _Philadelphia_ played _Phoenix_ (*62-20*), and _Miami_ (*59-23*) twice; they finished *1-2* with an average loss margin of *10*. _New Jersey_ played _San Antonio_ (*59-23*), and _Miami_ (*59-23*) twice as well; they finished *0-3* with an average loss margin of *19*.

So in summary, the teams that _Philadelphia_ did beat with a record above *.500* were better than the teams _New Jersey_ beat with a record above *.500*; loses to above *.500* teams were roughly the same for both the _Nets_ and _Sixers_. The reason why the _Sixers_ had a worse record when playing above *.500* teams is because they played 6 teams with more than *50 wins* while the _Nets_ only played 3 teams with more than *50 wins*.

Things will be much different for both teams as this season starts because of several factors.

*Philadelphia*

*1)* New coach that will most likely give out much more consistent minutes, resulting in much more consistent play. Last years system didn't really fit the team well either.

*2)* The gelling of _Iverson_ and _Webber_ is key. Keep in mind that last season, they had to adjust to each other on the fly, when neither player has played with a player like the other before in their careers; which is probably extremely difficult. Now they have the entire offseason to gel, and get their games to mesh for the better of the team. If they do gel, they will be a much improved team by next season.

*3)* The improvement of _Iguodala_ and _Dalembert_ will be key as well (_Korver's_ improvement will matter, but not as much as the two above players). _Iguodala_ is a gym rat, and has apparently worked increasingly hard as the summer has passed. He has worked on his entire offensive game, which will help the team immensley, along with working on his defensive game, which is already stellar. _Sam_ also needs to improve, and play like he did during the playoffs. I expect a season similar to that series from him because he will finally be getting consistent minutes all season. Also, he has had the offseason to work on his mid-range jumper, which improved as last season went on, and his overall game. Also, having _Chris Webber_ to work with over the offseason probably helped him offensively.

*New Jersey*

*1)* _Richard Jefferson_ will be healthy, and now we'll be able to see if the _Kidd, Carter, Jefferson_ trio will be as dynamite as most expect. If they do mesh well, they will be scary and even better then they were down the stretch last year, but if they don't, lots of things are possible/expected; _Kidd_ may want to leave again and _Jefferson_ has a good chance of being traded.

*2)* _Krstic_'s improvement will be key to increased success as well. Having a low post player will help the Nets extremely since their front-court is looking pretty bare at the moment.


----------



## BEEZ

cpawfan said:


> Dr J >> AI


 I would have to digress there. Dr. J brought excitement and flashiness to the game and never had monumental IMPACT on the game as many have discussed in the past. Many even called Dr. J a stats hound and highlight reel player. Im a big Dr. J fan but AI has had a better and more meaningful career.


----------



## JCB

Ras said:


> In the final two months, the _Sixers_ went *17-10* which equals a regular season record of roughly *52-30*. They finished *8-8* against teams with a record above *.500* record and *9-2* against teams with a record below *.500*. The average record of the teams with records above *.500* was *49-33*. The average record of the teams with records below *.500* was *26-56*. The overall average record of the teams they played in the final two months was *40-42*.
> 
> The _Nets_ on the other hand went *17-8* in the final two months which equals a regular season record of roughly *56-26*. They finished *9-6* against teams with a record above *.500* record and *8-2* against teams with a record below *.500*. The average record of the teams with records above *.500* was *47-35*. The average record of the teams with records below *.500* was *31-51*. The overall average record of the teams they played in the final two months was *41-41*.
> 
> Now it may look like _New Jersey_ had a better record against better teams, but it goes a little bit deeper. _New Jersey_ didn't beat a single team above *47 wins* (they were *0-3* against teams with better records). The _Sixers_ on the other hand, went *2-4* against teams with more than *47 wins*; beating both _Miami_ and _Detroit_. _Miami_ had a *17-5* record in the final month, while the _Pistons_ went *19-9*.
> 
> The average record the _Sixers_ beat with a record above *.500* was *47-35* while the average record they lost to with a record above *.500* was *51-31*. The average record the _Nets_ beat with a record above *.500* was *44-38* while the average record they lost to with a record above *.500* was *52-30*.
> 
> Another little interesting stat is that both teams played 3 teams with a record of *59-23* or higher. _Philadelphia_ played _Phoenix_ (*62-20*), and _Miami_ (*59-23*) twice; they finished *1-2* with an average loss margin of *10*. _New Jersey_ played _San Antonio_ (*59-23*), and _Miami_ (*59-23*) twice as well; they finished *0-3* with an average loss margin of *19*.
> 
> So in summary, the teams that _Philadelphia_ did beat with a record above *.500* were better than the teams _New Jersey_ beat with a record above *.500*; loses to above *.500* teams were roughly the same for both the _Nets_ and _Sixers_. The reason why the _Sixers_ had a worse record when playing above *.500* teams is because they played 6 teams with more than *50 wins* while the _Nets_ only played 3 teams with more than *50 wins*.
> 
> Things will be much different for both teams as this season starts because of several factors.
> 
> *Philadelphia*
> 
> *1)* New coach that will most likely give out much more consistent minutes, resulting in much more consistent play. Last years system didn't really fit the team well either.
> 
> *2)* The gelling of _Iverson_ and _Webber_ is key. Keep in mind that last season, they had to adjust to each other on the fly, when neither player has played with a player like the other before in their careers; which is probably extremely difficult. Now they have the entire offseason to gel, and get their games to mesh for the better of the team. If they do gel, they will be a much improved team by next season.
> 
> *3)* The improvement of _Iguodala_ and _Dalembert_ will be key as well (_Korver's_ improvement will matter, but not as much as the two above players). _Iguodala_ is a gym rat, and has apparently worked increasingly hard as the summer has passed. He has worked on his entire offensive game, which will help the team immensley, along with working on his defensive game, which is already stellar. _Sam_ also needs to improve, and play like he did during the playoffs. I expect a season similar to that series from him because he will finally be getting consistent minutes all season. Also, he has had the offseason to work on his mid-range jumper, which improved as last season went on, and his overall game. Also, having _Chris Webber_ to work with over the offseason probably helped him offensively.
> 
> *New Jersey*
> 
> *1)* _Richard Jefferson_ will be healthy, and now we'll be able to see if the _Kidd, Carter, Jefferson_ trio will be as dynamite as most expect. If they do mesh well, they will be scary and even better then they were down the stretch last year, but if they don't, lots of things are possible/expected; _Kidd_ may want to leave again and _Jefferson_ has a good chance of being traded.
> 
> *2)* _Krstic_'s improvement will be key to increased success as well. Having a low post player will help the Nets extremely since their front-court is looking pretty bare at the moment.


good points


----------



## Coatesvillain

I have to say as of right now the Nets are the better team, but it's only a matter of time before Vince Carter goes into the tank. When that happens the Sixers catch up. I'm not buying into the Nets as much as others (read Nets fans), they might have Kidd, Carter, Jefferson and Krstic.. but they have an absolute hole at the 4 spot right now.

If they win the Atlantic, they'll be out in the first round.


----------



## Ras

Chaser 55 said:


> good points


Rebuttle?


----------



## JCB

Ras said:


> Rebuttle?


nope, just commenting that ur post was good and u expressed good points . . . . but i still feel that if the Sixers were better than the Nets, Philly would have won the season series, but, in fact, jersey won the series


----------



## Ras

Chaser 55 said:


> nope, just commenting that ur post was good and u expressed good points . . . . but i still feel that if the Sixers were better than the Nets, Philly would have won the season series, but, in fact, jersey won the series


I understand that, but how can you dispute the facts that I just layed out for you?



*EDIT -* Wrote the wrong layed (laid).


----------



## JCB

Ras said:


> *I understand that, but how can you dispute the facts that I just layed out for you?*
> 
> 
> *EDIT -* Wrote the wrong layed (laid).


im not really disputing them, in fact i think i said that it was a good post with good points . . . . its just my personal opinion that if Philly was better than jersey, they would have won the season series, thats all . . . . . u have a different opinion than me and we are both allowed to state our opinions


----------



## cpawfan

BEEZ said:


> I would have to digress there. Dr. J brought excitement and flashiness to the game and never had monumental IMPACT on the game as many have discussed in the past. Many even called Dr. J a stats hound and highlight reel player. Im a big Dr. J fan but AI has had a better and more meaningful career.


Are you only looking at Dr J's NBA career? Dr J's ABA career was quite meaningful and more impressive than his NBA days.


----------



## cpawfan

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I have to say as of right now the Nets are the better team, but it's only a matter of time before Vince Carter goes into the tank. When that happens the Sixers catch up. I'm not buying into the Nets as much as others (read Nets fans), they might have Kidd, Carter, Jefferson and Krstic.. but they have an absolute hole at the 4 spot right now.
> 
> If they win the Atlantic, they'll be out in the first round.


The hole at the 4 spot is greatly overrated. The Nets are now built so that the PF position is the 5th starter. As long as they have quality big man depth to continually rotate players into the position they will be fine. This is the reason I was agains the Nets going after SAR, he wasn't going to help enough and he would have kept other quality depth players from wanting to come to the Nets at that position.


----------



## SixersFan

cpawfan said:


> Are you only looking at Dr J's NBA career? Dr J's ABA career was quite meaningful and more impressive than his NBA days.


I'm going to agree with Beez here. Dr. J was a great player, but AI surpasses him. AI is the best Sixer since Wilt.


----------



## cpawfan

SixersFan said:


> I'm going to agree with Beez here. Dr. J was a great player, but AI surpasses him. AI is the best Sixer since Wilt.


Dr J wasn't only a Sixer and was far more impressive before he went to the Sixers. Dr J joined a Sixers team that was already good and he worked to fit into that team.

Dr J played with far better teammates than AI ever had


----------



## SixersFan

cpawfan said:


> Dr J wasn't only a Sixer and was far more impressive before he went to the Sixers. Dr J joined a Sixers team that was already good and he worked to fit into that team.
> 
> Dr J played with far better teammates than AI ever had



I know how good Dr. J was, but AI has been the better player to date in their careers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:
 

> but hold on . . . . we have four of the top ten players in the division, so where does that rank the Nets?


Who are these four top ten players in the division? Do you consider Krstic a top ten player in the division? I think Dalembert is even better than him. Let's take a look at 10 players better than Krstic in the Atlantic Division...

Allen Iverson
Chris Webber
Jason Kidd
Vince Carter
Richard Jefferson
Paul Pierce
Ricky Davis
Chris Bosh
Jalen Rose
Stephon Marbury

And there are more who I believe are better than him like Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert etc.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*

Jalen Rose and Ricky Davis 

As far as Dalembert and Krstic, I'll take the player with the better BBall IQ


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> Jalen Rose and Ricky Davis
> 
> As far as Dalembert and Krstic, I'll take the player with the better BBall IQ


You actually think Krstic is better than Jalen Rose or Ricky Davis? And even with a lower basketball IQ Dalembert is better than Krstic.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



Kunlun said:


> You actually think Krstic is better than Jalen Rose or Ricky Davis? And even with a lower basketball IQ Dalembert is better than Krstic.


u do know that Krstic averaged 18 and 8 in the playoffs . . . against Shaq . . . . as a ROOKIE!!!!!!

yeah im pretty sure he's in the top ten in the division


----------



## BEEZ

cpawfan said:


> Dr J wasn't only a Sixer and was far more impressive before he went to the Sixers. Dr J joined a Sixers team that was already good and he worked to fit into that team.
> 
> Dr J played with far better teammates than AI ever had


 You kind of strengthen my points here cpaw. Dr. J was a beast in the ABA days, but in all honesty the NBA days are more relevant. Thats right Dr. J had better teammates which only helps AI to the effect that he hasnt and has done most of his damage as a player on his own as to where Doc cannot touch it. DOc at Best is the 4th best Sixers player ever with Wilt, Barkley and AI holding down those slots with even Moses Malone having a arguement of having a better career


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> u do know that Krstic averaged 18 and 8 in the playoffs . . . against Shaq . . . . as a ROOKIE!!!!!!
> 
> yeah im pretty sure he's in the top ten in the division


averaging 18-8 in 4 games is not impressive.

lets see him do it over 82.

oh, and the correction of your spelling was more of a shot of how stupid it was for you to do that. i didn't think you'd actually take it seriously.

i am relatively immature and cocky for a 19 year old btw, but i don't think my age has anything to do with how i'm supposed to post at a message board that's filled with other elitists who think their opinion is fact.

Ras, you need to get at me on AIM man, you're the most impressive stats guy ever.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> averaging 18-8 in 4 games is not impressive.
> 
> lets see him do it over 82.
> 
> oh, and the correction of your spelling was more of a shot of how stupid it was for you to do that. i didn't think you'd actually take it seriously.
> 
> i am relatively immature and cocky for a 19 year old btw, but i don't think my age has anything to do with how i'm supposed to post at a message board that's filled with other elitists who think their opinion is fact.
> 
> Ras, you need to get at me on AIM man, you're the most impressive stats guy ever.


What makes it even less impressive, is the fact that Shaq was hobbled with the deep thigh bruise. Krstic showed flashes towards the end of the season, but there were a lot of players who turned it up at season's end never to reach that level of play again.

Also cpawfan, about the PF spot.. the Sixers' second best player is at PF and that gives them a distinct advantage Vs the Nets. Fourth starter or not, if Marc Jackson is a part of an equation that's pathetic.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> u do know that Krstic averaged 18 and 8 in the playoffs . . . against Shaq . . . . as a ROOKIE!!!!!!
> 
> yeah im pretty sure he's in the top ten in the division


I also know that the Nets lost that series in the least amount of games possible and Krstic didn't do anything to stop Shaq or Alonzo Mourning for that matter and he contributed absolutely nothing to the Nets winning in the playoffs because as we all know the Nets won... *absolutely nothing*.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> What makes it even less impressive, is the fact that Shaq was hobbled with the deep thigh bruise. Krstic showed flashes towards the end of the season, but there were a lot of players who turned it up at season's end never to reach that level of play again.
> 
> Also cpawfan, about the PF spot.. the Sixers' second best player is at PF and that gives them a distinct advantage Vs the Nets. Fourth starter or not, if Marc Jackson is a part of an equation that's pathetic.


Webber will never be half the player he was with the Kings a couple a seasons ago. You can dream as much as you want, he is not good at all for your team. yea he shows up with about 15 points a game but thats mostly tipins, free throws, and short jumpers. He cant take it to the basket anymore, and probably never will again. Webber is done.


----------



## The Effin One

*Re: MJax...*



mjm1 said:


> Webber will never be half the player he was with the Kings a couple a seasons ago. You can dream as much as you want, he is not good at all for your team. yea he shows up with about 15 points a game but thats mostly tipins, free throws, and short jumpers. He cant take it to the basket anymore, and probably never will again. Webber is done.


so done that the month before he was traded he dropped 3 straight triple doubles.

is really that hard to grasp that Jim O'Brien's system was retarded and only benefitted one player, and that was Kyle Korver?


----------



## cpawfan

BEEZ said:


> You kind of strengthen my points here cpaw. Dr. J was a beast in the ABA days, but in all honesty the NBA days are more relevant. Thats right Dr. J had better teammates which only helps AI to the effect that he hasnt and has done most of his damage as a player on his own as to where Doc cannot touch it. DOc at Best is the 4th best Sixers player ever with Wilt, Barkley and AI holding down those slots with even Moses Malone having a arguement of having a better career


I will agree that AI is a better Sixer than Dr. J; however, as an overall player, I still put Dr J ahead of him.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Also cpawfan, about the PF spot.. the Sixers' second best player is at PF and that gives them a distinct advantage Vs the Nets. Fourth starter or not, if Marc Jackson is a part of an equation that's pathetic.


If NBA games were only about 1 on 1 matchups, I might care more about the PF spot. Team concepts allow teams to play around weaker starters. Very few teams have a solid starter at every position. Just remember, Nazr was able to contribute against the Pistons.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*



Kunlun said:


> You actually think Krstic is better than Jalen Rose or Ricky Davis? And even with a lower basketball IQ Dalembert is better than Krstic.


Better how? Please break down your analysis.

And yes, I believe Krstic and Iggy are better than Rose or Davis.


----------



## Bobot

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> What makes it even less impressive, is the fact that Shaq was hobbled with the deep thigh bruise. Krstic showed flashes towards the end of the season, but there were a lot of players who turned it up at season's end never to reach that level of play again.
> 
> Also cpawfan, about the PF spot.. the Sixers' second best player is at PF and that gives them a distinct advantage Vs the Nets. Fourth starter or not, if Marc Jackson is a part of an equation that's pathetic.




I think your missing the Fact that Krstic was a rookie last year. The reason he turned it up was he was developing all year and was finally able to produce quite well towards the end of the season. Krstic will not only be able to reach the level of play he was able to achieve at the end of last year he will surpass it.

Webber may still be a good power foward but hes nothing like what he used to be. Webber is not good enough to give the sixers a distinct advantage at the power foward spot. The Nets may not have a quality starting power foward but they have alot of depth at the possition which helps alot. Nets also make up for it with really good starting players in a revitalized Carter, Kidd(whose still a top three pg in the league number one in my opinion), Jefferson who continues to improve every year and Krstic whos developing at a fast pace.


----------



## BEEZ

cpawfan said:


> I will agree that AI is a better Sixer than Dr. J; however, as an overall player, I still put Dr J ahead of him.


 I still dont see how. What did Dr. J do besides rebound better than AI over the course of his career.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> *What makes it even less impressive, is the fact that Shaq was hobbled with the deep thigh bruise*. Krstic showed flashes towards the end of the season, but there were a lot of players who turned it up at season's end never to reach that level of play again.
> 
> Also cpawfan, about the PF spot.. the Sixers' second best player is at PF and that gives them a distinct advantage Vs the Nets. Fourth starter or not, if Marc Jackson is a part of an equation that's pathetic.


Krstic was injured as well, and he needed surgery to fix the problem, but yet he was a true competitor and chose to rough it through the end of the season.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> If NBA games were only about 1 on 1 matchups, I might care more about the PF spot. Team concepts allow teams to play around weaker starters. Very few teams have a solid starter at every position. Just remember, Nazr was able to contribute against the Pistons.


You also leave out the fact that Nazr Mohammed is head and shoulders above any player the Nets are going to have as their worst starter. So it's a moot point, also he was playing next to Tim Duncan.. as good as you guys might think Krstic will become I guarantee he won't be that good.

NBA games aren't only about one on one matchups, but it's also not a fantasy league. The Nets will get scored on, and while I think they have the advantage over the Sixers (until Vince tanks it), it's not like they're far and away a better team. 

Nets fans need to stop drinking the Kool Aid and win a playoff game.


----------



## cpawfan

BEEZ said:


> I still dont see how. What did Dr. J do besides rebound better than AI over the course of his career.


Well, he led the Nets to 2 ABA titles and won 3 ABA MVP awards. He was the man in the ABA. For pure league wide impact, AI hasn't reached Dr J's level.


----------



## BEEZ

cpawfan said:


> Well, he led the Nets to 2 ABA titles and won 3 ABA MVP awards. He was the man in the ABA. For pure league wide impact, AI hasn't reached Dr J's level.


 Thats very debateable, AI himself has changed the league via style of play and players that emulate him. How is that not having the same type of league wide impact?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> You also leave out the fact that Nazr Mohammed is head and shoulders above any player the Nets are going to have as their worst starter. So it's a moot point, also he was playing next to Tim Duncan.. as good as you guys might think Krstic will become I guarantee he won't be that good.
> 
> NBA games aren't only about one on one matchups, but it's also not a fantasy league. The Nets will get scored on, and while I think they have the advantage over the Sixers (until Vince tanks it), it's not like they're far and away a better team.
> 
> Nets fans need to stop drinking the Kool Aid and win a playoff game.


If you read any of my posts, you would know that I don't drink any Kool Aid.

To your other points: 
Nazr isn't head and shoulders better than anyone. He is a very good offensive rebounder, but he is a horrible passer and a so-so man defender. He pairs well with Timmy because of his offensive rebounding and that he is willing to attempt to block shots.

I'll gladly take your Krstic bet and I'm curious as to why you have this opinion.

As far as team play, I am very curious to see how Cheeks does. I wasn't impressed with his time in Portland. The success of the Sixers depends entirely on Webber's knee. If he can't perform reasonably well, the Sixers will be in trouble because they don't have quality interior depth. If the Sixers have to go with a front line of Hunter and Dalembert for major minutes, AI will have to average 40 PPG to win games.

The Sixers have AI, so they will always have a punchers chance in any game.

I don't see Vince tanking it, rather he just isn't as good as some fans think he is.


----------



## cpawfan

BEEZ said:


> Thats very debateable, AI himself has changed the league via style of play and players that emulate him. How is that not having the same type of league wide impact?


Which players are trying to emulate AI?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> I'll gladly take your Krstic bet and I'm curious as to why you have this opinion.


You're willing to bet that Krstic will eventually be as good as Tim Duncan is right now?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> You're willing to bet that Krstic will eventually be as good as Tim Duncan is right now?


No. That has nothing to do with how good I think Krstic will be.

You said



> as good as you guys might think Krstic will become I guarantee he won't be that good.


If you meant *that good* to reference Timmy, then the sentence structure confused me.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> Better how? Please break down your analysis.
> 
> And yes, I believe Krstic and Iggy are better than Rose or Davis.


Well it's hard to compare the players because they play completely different positions, but overall skills and experience wise Jalen and Ricky are better than Krstic.


----------



## joshed_up

*Re: MJax...*



Kunlun said:


> Well it's hard to compare the players because they play completely different positions, but overall skills and experience wise Jalen and Ricky are better than Krstic.


experience, of course. skills??? how do you compare since you already said they can't be compared? lol. i'd like to see Jalen and Ricky posting up in the paint, just as i'd like to see Kristic shooting 3s and slashing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



cpawfan said:


> No. That has nothing to do with how good I think Krstic will be.
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant *that good* to reference Timmy, then the sentence structure confused me.


I drew a parallel between the Spurs worst starter and the Nets worst starter, and subsequently matched the Nets best big man with the Spurs. My point was that Krstic isn't going to be able to cover up for a weak front court mate, like Tim Duncan was able to.


----------



## Krstic

*Re: MJax...*

[strike]In a playoff game, Nets would crush the Sixers. Iguodala and Korver are no where near Carter and Jeffersons game and Webber would be getting smashed by Collins and Jackson. The only real trouble we'd have is contianing Iverson, and I'm sure Kidd and Zoran are up to a challange.

Why is there even a thread like this?[/strike]

Don't come into this forum and bait. If you aren't willing to have a productive debate, please don't post in this forum. - cpaw


----------



## cpawfan

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I drew a parallel between the Spurs worst starter and the Nets worst starter, and subsequently matched the Nets best big man with the Spurs. My point was that Krstic isn't going to be able to cover up for a weak front court mate, like Tim Duncan was able to.


That isn't a fair comparison. No one other than Shaq could make up for another player like Timmy. In that comparison, Krstic is just the same as KG.


----------



## Real

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> you know i meant Jefferson. Considering all you did was point out an error that was easy to make (i hope i'm not the only person who can mix up Richard Jefferson and Jason Richardson, they sound similar to me) instead of debating the points I presented, i can only assume you're conceeding the argument.


You're the only one


----------



## ghoti

I actually think the Sixers are underrated, and I think they are a playoff team this year.

I liked the way the team played together down the stretch last year.

Maybe Dalembert is still raw and a little bit immature, but he can grab 20 rebounds in any given game. There is something to be said for that. (Maybe Cheeks can get through a season without having to bench him. How does it help you sit a guy like this?)

I also think Korver is miscast by many as a shooter who can't do anything else. Those with that opinion haven't seen him play. He can rebound, pass, fill the passing lane, he can even play a little man defense. (A little. He's not horrible.) He's a legitimate player.

If everything goes right, this is a dangerous team - which is exactly how I would describe the Nets.

I think the Nets are a little deeper, and the ceiling is higher - especially if Krstic continues to improve at his present rate.

The Sixers are probably going to have to work a little harder to win games down the stretch, so I think it's likely they'll finish a few games behind the Nets.

Both teams have questions, though, so anyone who believes the Nets are a lock to win the division is not being objective.


----------



## joshed_up

ghoti said:


> I actually think the Sixers are underrated, and I think they are a playoff team this year.
> 
> I liked the way the team played together down the stretch last year.
> 
> Maybe Dalembert is still raw and a little bit immature, but he can grab 20 rebounds in any given game. There is something to be said for that. (Maybe Cheeks can get through a season without having to bench him. How does it help you sit a guy like this?)
> 
> I also think Korver is miscast by many as a shooter who can't do anything else. Those with that opinion haven't seen him play. He can rebound, pass, fill the passing lane, he can even play a little man defense. (A little. He's not horrible.) He's a legitimate player.
> 
> If everything goes right, this is a dangerous team - which is exactly how I would describe the Nets.
> 
> I think the Nets are a little deeper, and the ceiling is higher - especially if Krstic continues to improve at his present rate.
> 
> The Sixers are probably going to have to work a little harder to win games down the stretch, so I think it's likely they'll finish a few games behind the Nets.
> 
> Both teams have questions, though, so anyone who believes the Nets are a lock to win the division is not being objective.


word.


----------



## Real

*Re: MJax...*



The Effin One said:


> Not above the Sixers, i'll tell you that much. I'll take Iverson and role players above over their prime and product of point guard players like Kidd, richardson, and Krstac. Carter? He's your only talent that isn't a product of Kidd, but all it takes is one little squabble with management and he'll strain his vaginal muscles and be out for the next three seasons.
> 
> ::awaits the 'WELL RICHARDSON ALMOST AVERAGED A TRIPLE DOUBLE WITHOUT KIDD' argument as if Richardson played all 82 games without Kidd::


Kidd's still the no. 1 PG in the league, but who's your PG? BTW, Iverson *isn't* a PG

Richardson is on the Golden State Warriors

Richard Jefferson, have you heard of him? He avg. 20 + ppg last year, certainly better than Iguodala.

Vince Carter last year was _the_ best player in the Atlantic, he *took over* last year, expect the same this year. 

Kristic actually has Basketball fundamentals, unlike Dalembert, and don't think I'm saying that because I'm a Net fan, I'm also a Seton Hall fan. 

4 is better than 1

That's just the starters, and Collins is as good as Webber is on defense

It's all about TEAM

The best TEAM is the Nets

Sixers aren't bad and they will make the playoffs, but they're not winning the Atlantic.


----------



## Rayza

ghoti said:


> I actually think the Sixers are underrated, and I think they are a playoff team this year.
> 
> I liked the way the team played together down the stretch last year.
> 
> Maybe Dalembert is still raw and a little bit immature, but he can grab 20 rebounds in any given game. There is something to be said for that. (Maybe Cheeks can get through a season without having to bench him. How does it help you sit a guy like this?)
> 
> I also think Korver is miscast by many as a shooter who can't do anything else. Those with that opinion haven't seen him play. He can rebound, pass, fill the passing lane, he can even play a little man defense. (A little. He's not horrible.) He's a legitimate player.
> 
> If everything goes right, this is a dangerous team - which is exactly how I would describe the Nets.
> 
> I think the Nets are a little deeper, and the ceiling is higher - especially if Krstic continues to improve at his present rate.
> 
> The Sixers are probably going to have to work a little harder to win games down the stretch, so I think it's likely they'll finish a few games behind the Nets.
> 
> Both teams have questions, though, so anyone who believes the Nets are a lock to win the division is not being objective.



Nice post, agree with you 100%


----------



## Rayza

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> Kidd's still the no. 1 PG in the league, but who's your PG? BTW, Iverson *isn't* a PG
> 
> Richardson is on the Golden State Warriors
> 
> Richard Jefferson, have you heard of him? He avg. 20 + ppg last year, certainly better than Iguodala.
> 
> Vince Carter last year was _the_ best player in the Atlantic, he *took over* last year, expect the same this year.
> 
> Kristic actually has Basketball fundamentals, unlike Dalembert, and don't think I'm saying that because I'm a Net fan, I'm also a Seton Hall fan.
> 
> 4 is better than 1
> 
> That's just the starters, and Collins is as good as Webber is on defense
> 
> It's all about TEAM
> 
> The best TEAM is the Nets
> 
> Sixers aren't bad and they will make the playoffs, but they're not winning the Atlantic.



- Why is kidd still number one PG ? If you guys got the best PG, the best player in the Atlantic then you guys should have no problem reaching the NBA finals. 

- Jefferson : So the more point a player avgs then his the better player. Then I don't see how AI isnt the best player in the league.

- Fundamental understanding dosent make you a better player. 

What about your bench ? That dosent matter does it ?

Nets might be a better team then Philly, but your arguments are completely irrelevant.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> Kidd's still the no. 1 PG in the league, but who's your PG? BTW, Iverson *isn't* a PG
> 
> Richardson is on the Golden State Warriors
> 
> Richard Jefferson, have you heard of him? He avg. 20 + ppg last year, certainly better than Iguodala.
> 
> Vince Carter last year was _the_ best player in the Atlantic, he *took over* last year, expect the same this year.
> 
> Kristic actually has Basketball fundamentals, unlike Dalembert, and don't think I'm saying that because I'm a Net fan, I'm also a Seton Hall fan.
> 
> 4 is better than 1
> 
> That's just the starters, and Collins is as good as Webber is on defense
> 
> It's all about TEAM
> 
> The best TEAM is the Nets
> 
> Sixers aren't bad and they will make the playoffs, but they're not winning the Atlantic.


 What a terrible post. How is AI not a PG. Thats the position he plays. Also how was Vince Carter the best player in the Atlantic last year, when AI had a better season than him? What does Jefferson scoring 20+ ppg have to do with Iggy? If he was the best player in the Atlantic dont you think he would have gotten some MVP talk thrown around


----------



## Coatesvillain

cpawfan said:


> That isn't a fair comparison. No one other than Shaq could make up for another player like Timmy. In that comparison, Krstic is just the same as KG.


Well the comparison was made by you using Nazr Mohammed's production Vs the Pistons as an example. On that same token it's unfair to compare the guys the Nets will have filling the four spot with Mohammed, because they aren't the same caliber of player.

Will Krstic be able to cover for a weak link in the front court such as a Marc Jackson? Since that's what Duncan did for Mohammed in the playoffs (and Nazr had a pretty uneven performance in the Finals).


----------



## cpawfan

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Well the comparison was made by you using Nazr Mohammed's production Vs the Pistons as an example. On that same token it's unfair to compare the guys the Nets will have filling the four spot with Mohammed, because they aren't the same caliber of player.
> 
> Will Krstic be able to cover for a weak link in the front court such as a Marc Jackson? Since that's what Duncan did for Mohammed in the playoffs (and Nazr had a pretty uneven performance in the Finals).


Nazr is in the same class of players. He is simply average like the Nets PFs. And you are spending too much time focusing on this one example. Look at the other starters on the Bulls and Lakers recent championship teams. The Bulls centers weren't better than the Nets PFs.

The Nets are built such that they don't need offense from the starting PF, simply defense and little things. Marc is going to be the 3rd big man, not a starter. Currently, the Nets aren't a championship team, but getting SAR wasn't going to make them one either. Marc will contribute just as much to winning as SAR would have. However, the Nets can make a deep playoff run with the team they have. I don't care about the starting PF, I care about the big man depth and the type of players they get. I have been pretty unhappy with the players Thorn has gone after this summer.

As far as Krstic, he not be able to do it this season, but soon he will be able to make his front court partner better.


----------



## Real

*Re: MJax...*



Rayza said:


> - Why is kidd still number one PG ? If you guys got the best PG, the best player in the Atlantic then you guys should have no problem reaching the NBA finals.
> 
> - Jefferson : So the more point a player avgs then his the better player. Then I don't see how AI isnt the best player in the league.
> 
> - Fundamental understanding dosent make you a better player.
> 
> What about your bench ? That dosent matter does it ?
> 
> Nets might be a better team then Philly, but your arguments are completely irrelevant.


Having a great bench does matter, you need depth to win, and you also need size to win, having the best PG in the league and the best player means nothing if you don't have role players and size, I'm a Net fan, and I will admit that.

But I do think Rod has a trade up his sleave, and if he doesn't he is trying to add depth, Linton Johnson, Jeff McInnis, and Marc Jackson were valuable additions. 

The Atlantic was up in the air until Boston acquired Antoine Walker, but I think both the Sixers and the Nets have a shot at the Atlantic. 

I never said scoring made somebody a better player, it helps, but there is so much more. Iguodala is still raw, and he is entering his second year in the league. I think at this point Jefferson is the better player. 

And actually, having fundamentals does make you a better basketball player, I think. For example, players like Shaq, I think does have good basketball fundamentals in the low post. Without those fundamentals in the low post, he's not as good as he is. 

With that being said, good luck during the season.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> Having a great bench does matter, you need depth to win, and you also need size to win, having the best PG in the league and the best player means nothing if you don't have role players and size, I'm a Net fan, and I will admit that.
> 
> But I do think Rod has a trade up his sleave, and if he doesn't he is trying to add depth, Linton Johnson, Jeff McInnis, and Marc Jackson were valuable additions.
> 
> The Atlantic was up in the air until Boston acquired Antoine Walker, but I think both the Sixers and the Nets have a shot at the Atlantic.
> 
> I never said scoring made somebody a better player, it helps, but there is so much more. Iguodala is still raw, and he is entering his second year in the league. I think at this point Jefferson is the better player.
> 
> And actually, *having fundamentals does make you a better basketball player*, I think. For example, players like Shaq, I think does have good basketball fundamentals in the low post. Without those fundamentals in the low post, he's not as good as he is.
> 
> With that being said, good luck during the season.


whoever said that fundamentals don't help u does not know what they are talking about . . . . . i explain with two words . . . . . *TIM DUNCAN* . . . . point made


----------



## Ras

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> *Having a great bench does matter, you need depth to win*, and you also need size to win, having the best PG in the league and the best player means nothing if you don't have role players and size, I'm a Net fan, and I will admit that.
> 
> But I do think Rod has a trade up his sleave, and if he doesn't he is trying to add depth, Linton Johnson, Jeff McInnis, and Marc Jackson were valuable additions.
> 
> The Atlantic was up in the air until Boston acquired Antoine Walker, but I think both the Sixers and the Nets have a shot at the Atlantic.
> 
> I never said scoring made somebody a better player, it helps, but there is so much more. Iguodala is still raw, and he is entering his second year in the league. I think at this point Jefferson is the better player.
> 
> And actually, having fundamentals does make you a better basketball player, I think. For example, players like Shaq, I think does have good basketball fundamentals in the low post. Without those fundamentals in the low post, he's not as good as he is.
> 
> With that being said, good luck during the season.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*Re: MJax...*



Ras said:


>


Dude , I dont think there is an arguement here, benchs matter. Look at the Suns, once they lost Joe Johnson, they were dead. Sure that wasn't the only reason they lost, but it played a huge role.

A deep bench can really help you out.


----------



## Ras

*Re: MJax...*



(-) 0 † § I-I () † said:


> Dude , I dont think there is an arguement here, benchs matter. Look at the Suns, once they lost Joe Johnson, they were dead. Sure that wasn't the only reason they lost, but it played a huge role.
> 
> A deep bench can really help you out.


Wait, I'm sorry, that was a mistake. I misread what he said, I apologize; I thought he said that 


> Having a great bench doesn't matter, you need depth to win


.

My mistake.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> Having a great bench does matter, you need depth to win, and you also need size to win, having the best PG in the league and the best player means nothing if you don't have role players and size, I'm a Net fan, and I will admit that.
> 
> But I do think Rod has a trade up his sleave, and if he doesn't he is trying to add depth, Linton Johnson, Jeff McInnis, and Marc Jackson were valuable additions.
> 
> The Atlantic was up in the air until Boston acquired Antoine Walker, but I think both the Sixers and the Nets have a shot at the Atlantic.
> 
> I never said scoring made somebody a better player, it helps, but there is so much more. Iguodala is still raw, and he is entering his second year in the league. I think at this point Jefferson is the better player.
> 
> And actually, having fundamentals does make you a better basketball player, I think. For example, players like Shaq, I think does have good basketball fundamentals in the low post. Without those fundamentals in the low post, he's not as good as he is.
> 
> With that being said, good luck during the season.



We can argue all day, but at the end of the day, may the better team win the Atlantic. 

Good luck to the nets during the season as well. :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

The Nets are one of the better penertrating teams in the NBA. I'll give them that point.

However the 76ers' are one of the more experienced ball-clubs coming out of the playoffs.

Secondly Kristic is not a rookie, his first year, he spent over-seas. 

The Nets' couldn't figure out how to share the ball between Carter J-kidd and Kristic, What makes you think Jefferson is going to make things better?

You have four Men that will demand the ball.

Ah Does Chris Webber demand the ball? 

OR does he spread it around for the wing Players (Korver Iguodala,Rogers) To get open shots and easy penertration.

The Nets' have only 1 passer in J-Kidd, Carter's Okay but Ai's 04' 76er squad was poorly coached, otherwise one of the best fast breakers in the league that year.

By the way we were Ninth in steals last year, where were you?

Uh 15, Maybe even 20th. 

True we weren't blocking the ball to our potential but again O'Brien hadn't the brain to put Dalembert in the paint untill it was too late.

And that time was against the Pistons'

Yes we Killed the Pistons on the defensive glass, If not for there uncanny ability to get back that year, it would've been showtime all over again.


----------



## JCB

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Nets are one of the better penertrating teams in the NBA. I'll give them that point.
> 
> However the 76ers' are one of the more experienced ball-clubs coming out of the playoffs.
> 
> Secondly Kristic is not a rookie, his first year, he spent over-seas.
> 
> *The Nets' couldn't figure out how to share the ball between Carter J-kidd and Kristic*, What makes you think Jefferson is going to make things better?
> 
> You have four Men that will demand the ball.
> 
> Ah Does Chris Webber demand the ball?
> 
> OR does he spread it around for the wing Players (Korver Iguodala,Rogers) To get open shots and easy penertration.
> 
> The Nets' have only 1 passer in J-Kidd, Carter's Okay but Ai's 04' 76er squad was poorly coached, otherwise one of the best fast breakers in the league that year.
> 
> By the way we were Ninth in steals last year, where were you?
> 
> Uh 15, Maybe even 20th.
> 
> True we weren't blocking the ball to our potential but again O'Brien hadn't the brain to put Dalembert in the paint untill it was too late.
> 
> And that time was against the Pistons'
> 
> Yes we Killed the Pistons on the defensive glass, If not for there uncanny ability to get back that year, it would've been showtime all over again.


i dont seem to remember this problem at all . . . . maybe u could explain?


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: MJax...*



Chaser 55 said:


> i dont seem to remember this problem at all . . . . maybe u could explain?


 i dont understand that one either


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

Well Before Richard Jefferson came back to the Lineup, Jason Kidd and Carter split the half of 44 shots a game, the equilized amount made it difficult to guard the Nets, that made it easyer for Kristic to get about 9-10 shots during the game, Via creating an easy and explosive offense. 

With Jefferson back, the Nets had to cut it down, Kidd attempted about 10-14 shots in the playoffs, Carter 9-15 shots, and Kristic 14.

How Many for Jefferson?

8-13?

That worked well yes it did, A SWEEP BY THE MIAMI HEAT!

Too many shot attempts you need to have one or both of the guys on the bench in order to spread the ball around.

Fact of the matter is Jefferson and Kristic is going to make things really hard for the Nets.'

Because if I recall we had more trouble with the Nets' that had Carter Kidd and Kristic, then Carter Kidd Kristic, and RJ


----------



## Real

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Well Before Richard Jefferson came back to the Lineup, Jason Kidd and Carter split the half of 44 shots a game, the equilized amount made it difficult to guard the Nets, that made it easyer for Kristic to get about 9-10 shots during the game, Via creating an easy and explosive offense.
> 
> With Jefferson back, the Nets had to cut it down, Kidd attempted about 10-14 shots in the playoffs, Carter 9-15 shots, and Kristic 14.
> 
> How Many for Jefferson?
> 
> 8-13?
> 
> That worked well yes it did, A SWEEP BY THE MIAMI HEAT!
> 
> Too many shot attempts you need to have one or both of the guys on the bench in order to spread the ball around.
> 
> Fact of the matter is Jefferson and Kristic is going to make things really hard for the Nets.'
> 
> Because if I recall we had more trouble with the Nets' that had Carter Kidd and Kristic, then Carter Kidd Kristic, and RJ


Jefferson, Carter and Kidd didn't even play one full game together before the playoffs. It's not fair to say that they can't share the ball, they played 4 games together all together, plus RJ wasn't 100% in the playoffs, Carter and Kidd we're supposed to take most of the shots.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: MJax...*



Net2 said:


> Iguodala is still raw, and he is entering his second year in the league. I think at this point Jefferson is the better player.


Iguodala is NOT raw at all! In fact, he is extremely polished for a player at this stage of his career.

I can see that guy helping good teams get better for the next 15 years.

I will say, though, that he is more of a role player than RJ. RJ is a go-to scorer (as well as a very good defender). He would be comfortable as a #1 option on a bad team. He proved that last year.

Iguodala will never be that. He is a terrific team player who is very productive, but probably will never play in an all-star game.

I think it's important to watch a team play a few games before coming to their board and commenting on their players.


----------



## Real

*Re: MJax...*



ghoti said:


> Iguodala is NOT raw at all! In fact, he is extremely polished for a player at this stage of his career.
> 
> I can see that guy helping good teams get better for the next 15 years.
> 
> I will say, though, that he is more of a role player than RJ. RJ is a go-to scorer (as well as a very good defender). He would be comfortable as a #1 option on a bad team. He proved that last year.
> 
> Iguodala will never be that. He is a terrific team player who is very productive, but probably will never play in an all-star game.
> 
> I think it's important to watch a team play a few games before coming to their board and commenting on their players.


I have watched the Sixers play a few times. Iguodala is still raw on the offensive end, but he is one of the best defensive rookies I've ever seen, and he has unparalled athleticism. Sometimes he plays overzealous I think, but you're right Ghoti, he will definetly get better and make the Sixers better.


----------



## Ras

*Re: MJax...*



ghoti said:


> Iguodala is NOT raw at all! In fact, he is extremely polished for a player at this stage of his career.
> 
> I can see that guy helping good teams get better for the next 15 years.
> 
> I will say, though, that he is more of a role player than RJ. RJ is a go-to scorer (as well as a very good defender). He would be comfortable as a #1 option on a bad team. He proved that last year.
> 
> Iguodala will never be that. He is a terrific team player who is very productive, but probably will never play in an all-star game.
> 
> I think it's important to watch a team play a few games before coming to their board and commenting on their players.


I disagree when you say he'll be just a terrific team player and role-player. I think he'll be a perennial all-star in this league. His offensive capabilities seem raw, but they're not; he just defers to his peers. He also has extremely good work ethic, and has apparently worked on his entire offensive game all summer. I can see him being a 20 point per game scorer in his prime, while adding rebounding, great playmaking and incredible defense.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: MJax...*

It all comes down to the front court with the style Mo will play. I don't think it's hard to see that the Sixers hold the front court advantage while the Nets hold the perimeter advantage. A running team like the Nets can be stopped if you control the glass. Vince gives them a shooter that they needed when teh Spurs showed them the zone, but he isn't consistant throughout teh game.

While I think it's convincing that the Sixers should hold an advantage in the front court, I'm not convinced that the Net's wings could outrun the Sixer's wings. Ai is still one of the quickest in transition, and Igoudala is good too. Vince will light up Korver though.

Should be a great race for the Atlantic this season.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: MJax...*



Ras said:


> I disagree when you say he'll be just a terrific team player and role-player. I think he'll be a perennial all-star in this league. His offensive capabilities seem raw, but they're not; he just defers to his peers. He also has extremely good work ethic, and has apparently worked on his entire offensive game all summer. I can see him being a 20 point per game scorer in his prime, while adding rebounding, great playmaking and incredible defense.


He's a looooong way from there. You have described the best case scenario.

There are a lot of really good players that don't make the all star team.


----------



## Rollydog

The bottom line is, the Nets finished a mere game behind the Sixers, despite missing the equivalent of an all-star level player (Kidd + RJ). And they didn't start the season with Carter.

Additionally, unlike Kidd, CWebb's stats dropped drastically when he was on the Sixers. He can no longer dominate a game athletically, and thus a smart, tough player like Collins can nullify him easily. In fact, Webber shot under 30% and averaged just 12 ppg against the Nets. Those numbers are probably lower than what they should be, but even if they were a bit higher, they still wouldn't be impressive in the least. You may not know it, but Collins is a terrific defensive player, and that is a very rare trait for big men these days. 

Furthermore, despite not nabbing Reef, the Nets improved more in the offseason than the Sixers did. Mark Jackson + Wright > Steven Hunter


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



ghoti said:


> Iguodala is NOT raw at all! In fact, he is extremely polished for a player at this stage of his career.
> 
> I can see that guy helping good teams get better for the next 15 years.
> 
> I will say, though, that he is more of a role player than RJ. RJ is a go-to scorer (as well as a very good defender). He would be comfortable as a #1 option on a bad team. He proved that last year.
> 
> Iguodala will never be that. He is a terrific team player who is very productive, but probably will never play in an all-star game.
> 
> I think it's important to watch a team play a few games before coming to their board and commenting on their players.


Just a quick question, did Richard Jefferson look like a potential go-to guy his first year in the league? I think Andre Iguodala's development as a player is very similar to Jefferson's.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

Yes Iguodala and Jefferson are similar stat wise, however one must disagree with a few points posted on these boards I shall adress them.

1:Chris Webber was negated from entering the post untill late in the season, and that wasn't even an offense where Webber could do something other then And-1 with the damn rock. 

2:Unlike Kidd? That must mean Jason Kidd was once on the sixers, recall this situation if you will because even though I am merely 13 yrs old, I am very smart enough to know that J-Kidd has been a Net' for 75 percent of his career.

3: Mark Jackson is a point guard, however if you are refraining to a 6-9 center, whom often roamed the paint, and is an okay defender, but doesn't reallly provide the presense on defense, and offense at the magnitude that SAR would've, then the name is Marc Jackson.

4:None of the players you named in New Jersey never won anything they were dismantled by Legendary coaches Phil Jackson, Gregg Popovich. 

5:The division is weak so weak that this comes down to New York Vs Philadelphia. Larry Brown and Maurice cheeks and Doc Rivers are experienced coaches, Other wise New Jersey and Toronto fall by the way side.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Just a quick question, did Richard Jefferson look like a potential go-to guy his first year in the league? I think Andre Iguodala's development as a player is very similar to Jefferson's.


Jefferson had some limitations as a rookie, mostly concerning his jump shot and his aggressiveness.

He worked extremely hard to improve these areas, and is worlds better now.

I'm not saying Iguodala can't improve at the rate Jefferson did, it's just not a certainty.

I never got the feeling watching Iggy that he would be a future all-star. I got the 14/7/4 win a few rings vibe.

If he makes it to that level, great, but he definitely has a lot to do to get there.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



ghoti said:


> Jefferson had some limitations as a rookie, mostly concerning his jump shot and his aggressiveness.
> 
> He worked extremely hard to improve these areas, and is worlds better now.
> 
> I'm not saying Iguodala can't improve at the rate Jefferson did, it's just not a certainty.
> 
> I never got the feeling watching Iggy that he would be a future all-star. I got the 14/7/4 win a few rings vibe.
> 
> If he makes it to that level, great, but he definitely has a lot to do to get there.


Just another question before I leave this point alone, when watching RJ in his rookie year did you feel he would be a future All-Star?


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> 1:Chris Webber was negated from entering the post untill late in the season, and that wasn't even an offense where Webber could do something other then And-1 with the damn rock.
> 
> 2:Unlike Kidd? That must mean Jason Kidd was once on the sixers, recall this situation if you will because even though I am merely 13 yrs old, I am very smart enough to know that J-Kidd has been a Net' for 75 percent of his career.
> 
> 3: Mark Jackson is a point guard, however if you are refraining to a 6-9 center, whom often roamed the paint, and is an okay defender, but doesn't reallly provide the presense on defense, and offense at the magnitude that SAR would've, then the name is Marc Jackson.


Ooh boi, you are one very witty 13. In fact, I am very smart enough to know that you really got me, haha, rofl, lolerz. I can't believe you're so funny. To think, I confused Marc Jackson with Mark Jackson. OMG Mark Jackson isn't even in the **** league anymore, to think that I could have been confusing the millions of people who read my post. Some of them probably went so far as to kill themselves over the perplexing situation. "Mark Jackson, can't be on the Nets, or can he? Rollydog says he is." ROFL LOLZ. I am so dumb, OMG, you are good, you are so good. **** you are good. And I bet you are pretty sexy as well.  OMG and you use the word magnitude too! YOU ARE TRULY THE PERFECT MAN!!!

But anyway, Jason Collins owns CWebb. In fact, CWebb is his sex slave. Jason Collins performs exotic sexual acts on CWebb, though unfortunately Chris can't really reciprocate on acount of his **** knees. I suppose lack of athletic ability on the court does translate to the bedroom. 

But yeah, that was also a great point that you made about Kidd. Now I'm not sure if I can follow your prodigous intellect, I may be misinterpreting, but since Kidd has played four seasons with the Nets, and 7 with other teams, that would mean that he's been a Net for less than 75% of his career right? You're probably right though. Why am I even arguing with you?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

Collins owns Webber? Since when If Shaquille O'neal is healthy your boys Collins and Nenad would've went home to there mommys looking for help to repair some torn acls of there own. 

Collins never won a championship, infact he's never made an all-star apperance, Webber made 7, Made the WCF twice, and revived an Organization that looked as good as dead last year and made them a playoff contender. 

The pity insults don't really answer questions they show the Immaturity and lack of there of knowledge of a sorry-*** sports fan. 

Less then 75 %? Sure Maybe 40-45 percent, but you understand what I mean, also I asked you when has J-kidd ever joined the 76ers since your sentence stated 'Unlike Kidd Chris Webber's stats dropped as a sixer'.

The way I saw the sentence is that you declared that Kidd joined the 76ers at some point in time and it didn't make difference to his stats.

So that may need some changing.

Also your also avoiding my 4th and 5th remarks regarding this argument of sorts that we are discussing.

None of your players have ever won anything, we have a player that won Rookie of the year in 96'.

A nine time All-star.

2 time MVP. 

Ranked as the best Point Guard in today's league. 

5 scoring titles! Count them five, since when was the last time A Net' won a scoring title. 

Career High in steals,assists. 5th best in Career in rebounds per game. 

More achivments then that dirty *** Nets' team will ever accomplish.

Oh and if you think a starting lineup will carry you deep into the playoffs you are sadly mistaken.

The heat owned you once they'll do it again.

At least we made some actual improvments by creating an actual bench. 

No we didn't just create a bench of players. We created a bench of players that will succeed regardless of potential, something Jimmy O'Brien didn't exactly bring to the table.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: MJax...*

Wow. I just took the time to read through this whole thread. Wasn't worth it. Oh well.

The Sixers and the Nets will most likely both make the playoffs, with whoever loses the division claiming the 8th seed. Both teams are capable of playing much better than they are, and both teams are equally capable of underachieving. I don't trust Webber or Carter to do as well as they should. I don't follow either team to the point where I'd be able to add anything to this thread that hasn't already been mentioned. It is important to note, however, that neither team will have anything to brag about after this season's conclusion besides who got eliminated later in the playoffs...


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Collins owns Webber? Since when If Shaquille O'neal is healthy your boys Collins and Nenad would've went home to there mommys looking for help to repair some torn acls of there own.
> 
> Collins never won a championship, infact he's never made an all-star apperance, Webber made 7, Made the WCF twice, and revived an Organization that looked as good as dead last year and made them a playoff contender.
> 
> The pity insults don't really answer questions they show the Immaturity and lack of there of knowledge of a sorry-*** sports fan.
> 
> Less then 75 %? Sure Maybe 40-45 percent, but you understand what I mean, also I asked you when has J-kidd ever joined the 76ers since your sentence stated 'Unlike Kidd Chris Webber's stats dropped as a sixer'.
> 
> The way I saw the sentence is that you declared that Kidd joined the 76ers at some point in time and it didn't make difference to his stats.
> 
> So that may need some changing.
> 
> Also your also avoiding my 4th and 5th remarks regarding this argument of sorts that we are discussing.
> 
> None of your players have ever won anything, we have a player that won Rookie of the year in 96'.
> 
> A nine time All-star.
> 
> 2 time MVP.
> 
> Ranked as the best Point Guard in today's league.
> 
> 5 scoring titles! Count them five, since when was the last time A Net' won a scoring title.
> 
> Career High in steals,assists. 5th best in Career in rebounds per game.
> 
> More achivments then that dirty *** Nets' team will ever accomplish.
> 
> Oh and if you think a starting lineup will carry you deep into the playoffs you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> The heat owned you once they'll do it again.
> 
> At least we made some actual improvments by creating an actual bench.
> 
> No we didn't just create a bench of players. We created a bench of players that will succeed regardless of potential, something Jimmy O'Brien didn't exactly bring to the table.


Ummm go back, read your post. Points 4 and 5 have nothing to do with my post, and I have no will to argue with your sorry *** about other posts. 

Collins held Webber to below 30%. Since Collins is worthless offensively (and we don't need a great offensive player with the Big 3 and Nenad) I would consider that ownage. 

As for my Kidd comment, it doesn't take an Einstein to figure out that I didn't mean Kidd was on the Sixers. Now what else could I mean? Maybe that CWebb has noticably declined over the last couple years while Kidd has not. I'm not used to working with retards so I'm sorry I couldn't phrase the question proper. 

Now I'm not contesting that Webber was a great player or that AI was a great player, and he's still is. But he didn't deserve that MVP, he barely bested Carter in the ECF. 

But NOW is different from 5 YEARS AGO. Glenn Rice was MVP of the all-star a while ago. That means diddly right now. I could care less who won this, who won that, when it a couple years ago. Webber is now a skilled, smart, but soft and unatheltic player. Not much more than that. He'll not be able to do much against Collins. 

[strike]Anyway, your attempts to bait me into petty tangents have failed. It is quite a pity that your Dad didn't shoot the Sixersfanforlife load into your mom's mouth. The world would be a better place.[/strike]

*I'm not insulting you out of anger or spite, I just find it entertaining insulting :no: people.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

LOL, That message in itself is funny 

1:Why would anyone go to jail to murder a simple 13 year old due to his opinions

Webber has no Athletisium since when? He helped Sammy D battle the wallace Brothers long and hard, I don't know who is our MVP this Year, Webber or Ai?

Kunlun, You can help me with that decision right? 

Collins has held him under 30 percent.

Perhaps that is Because O'Brien used him as a jump-shooter.

I will incline that Maurice cheeks will use Chris Webber, as a dominator in the low-post.

A passer.

And a guy that can finish around the rim.

He's not what he was 10 yrs ago, who usually is now and days.

Iverson maintained his status as the best player in the league, but considering the skill level he had in 96' bring that back and this is a squad, and you know it!


----------



## Rollydog

Iverson, best player in the league, what a joke. You can't be serious actually thinking that. 

I also like how you blame things on the coach. As per 82games.com, 30% of Webber's baskets came on the inside with the Sixers. With the Kings that number was 36% last season, 41% in 2003, 37% in 2002. Not a major difference. 
But yeah, keep on deceiving yourself that O'Brien is the reason for all of your woes. I like Maurice a lot, but he's not clearly better. The reason Webber's stats suffered is that he went from being the 1st option with the Kings, dominating the ball, being selective with his shots, to playing second fiddle with AI, who always dominates the basketball. Webber didn't get the opportunities he had with the Kings, so he started forcing shots. Since he's lost most of his athletic ability, he's going to end up shooting a lower percentage if he does that. Now don't get me wrong, Webber is still a good player. But not anywhere near all-star level. AI is far better.


----------



## Ras

Rollydog said:


> Iverson, best player in the league, what a joke. You can't be serious actually thinking that.
> 
> I also like how you blame things on the coach. As per 82games.com, 30% of Webber's baskets came on the inside with the Sixers. With the Kings that number was 36% last season, 41% in 2003, 37% in 2002. Not a major difference.
> But yeah, keep on deceiving yourself that O'Brien is the reason for all of your woes. I like Maurice a lot, but he's not clearly better. The reason Webber's stats suffered is that he went from being the 1st option with the Kings, dominating the ball, being selective with his shots, to playing second fiddle with AI, who always dominates the basketball. Webber didn't get the opportunities he had with the Kings, so he started forcing shots. Since he's lost most of his athletic ability, he's going to end up shooting a lower percentage if he does that. Now don't get me wrong, *Webber is still a good player. But not anywhere near all-star level.* AI is far better.


It's funny how people say that now, but back at all-star time last season, people said he was robbed of an all-star selection.


----------



## Rollydog

Ras said:


> It's funny how people say that now, but back at all-star time last season, people said he was robbed of an all-star selection.


Not me. All-star in the west? Now that makes no sense. Maybe Kings fans who have the stupid.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The stupid what? Plus 37-41 percent from the paint is more then what we got from Willamson, and Kenny Thomas.

Also, statsitics do not prove a thing they never had, Ai shot 42 percent this year to the casual fan that's horrible.

But to the fan that sees idiots like T-mac and yours truly VC houst up those crazy three's. Hey It appears as if Ai truly is a play-maker.


----------



## Rollydog

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The stupid what? Plus 37-41 percent from the paint is more then what we got from Willamson, and Kenny Thomas.
> 
> Also, statsitics do not prove a thing they never had, Ai shot 42 percent this year to the casual fan that's horrible.
> 
> But to the fan that sees idiots like T-mac and yours truly VC houst up those crazy three's. Hey It appears as if Ai truly is a play-maker.


The stupid. As in the stupid disease. In which stupid, uneducated people who know jack about basketball make dumb posts. 

And if you read my post, you would know that I didn't mean Webber made 30% of his shots on the inside, but that 30% of his shots came on the interior, meaning 70% were jumpshots.

I'm not contesting that AI is not a good player because he is. But he's far from Duncan or KG.


----------



## The Effin One

i'm not reading the threads but are these Nets fans seriously claiming Vince Carter is better than Iverson?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: MJax...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Just another question before I leave this point alone, when watching RJ in his rookie year did you feel he would be a future All-Star?


No.

He had to work really hard. He was not confident in his jump shot. He was intimidated at times by hard contact (as a lot of rookies are). I wasnt sure he would be an all-star until his 3rd season. 

Then I was _positive_ he would be.

(And he would have been last season, if he had been healthy.)


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: MJax...*



ghoti said:


> No.
> 
> He had to work really hard. He was not confident in his jump shot. He was intimidated at times by hard contact (as a lot of rookies are). I wasnt sure he would be an all-star until his 3rd season.
> 
> Then I was _positive_ he would be.
> 
> (And he would have been last season, if he had been healthy.)


Yeah, he definitely would've been an All-Star, too bad he didn't get much time next to kid. The reason I asked that because I really think Richard Jefferson is the best comparison for Iguodala at this point of his career. In their first seasons they were both players who made their living running the court, and on defense. They both have extremely high work ethics.

I think the world of both players, as well as Joe Johnson, because they fit a similar mold, and they all have great stamina. These are guys who almost always turn out better than people who are not diehard fans of them expect, while at the same time being healthy team players.


----------



## Omega

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The stupid what? Plus 37-41 percent from the paint is more then what we got from Willamson, and Kenny Thomas.
> 
> Also, statsitics do not prove a thing they never had, Ai shot 42 percent this year to the casual fan that's horrible.
> 
> *But to the fan that sees idiots like T-mac and yours truly VC houst up those crazy three's.* Hey It appears as if Ai truly is a play-maker.


tmac _and_ carter both had better 3pt% and fg% than iverson.


----------



## Omega

The Effin One said:


> i'm not reading the threads but are these Nets fans seriously claiming Vince Carter is better than Iverson?


are these sixers fans seriously claiming AI is the best in the league. wow talk about hypocrism.


----------



## BEEZ

ThaCarter said:


> are these sixers fans seriously claiming AI is the best in the league. wow talk about hypocrism.


 You cant say that when its just one guy saying it. Most Sixers fans think AI is still top 10 some even say 5 with it being a very debatable case but not top in the league NOPE


----------



## Your Answer

Iverson better then Vince Carter *OF COURSE*
Iverson best player in the league *OF COURSE NOT*
I would agree with BEEZ the majority of sixer fans are not arguing that I mean how could we especially when Iverson himself said that belongs to Shaq Diesel


----------



## SixersFan

Route I-76 said:


> Iverson better then Vince Carter *OF COURSE*
> Iverson best player in the league *OF COURSE NOT*
> I would agree with BEEZ the majority of sixer fans are not arguing that I mean how could we especially when Iverson himself said that belongs to Shaq Diesel


Yup.


----------



## joshed_up

SixersFan said:


> Yup.


 :cheers:


----------



## joshed_up

BEEZ said:


> You cant say that when its just one guy saying it. Most Sixers fans think AI is still top 10 some even say 5 with it being a very debatable case but not top in the league NOPE


im glad that not all sixers fans are as (insert word here) as that guy.


----------



## The Effin One

i don't think anyone would claim AI's better than Shaq or Duncan.

you could really argue against anyone else though.

i certainly think he's top 3 after this season. If he can follow it up maybe he can establish himself as the best guard since Jordan. Iverson does have a tendency to be great one season and then hav ea mediocre season for his standards the next year.

I'd certainly say he's better than Carter or Garnett, though. Garnett's arguable. Carter isn't. Anyone who's claiming Carter is better than AI is wrong.


----------



## JCB

this thread went from Sixers vs. Nets to Carter vs. Iverson . ... just thought i'd point out that u guys are kinda off topic


----------



## Coatesvillain

Chaser 55 said:


> this thread went from Sixers vs. Nets to Carter vs. Iverson . ... just thought i'd point out that u guys are kinda off topic


It's still relevant since Carter is on the Nets, and Iverson the Sixers.


----------



## jpk

Whatever. The Atlantic is going to be fun to watch this season as Boston, Jersey, and Philly should have a good three way rivalry going.

Can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> LOL, That message in itself is funny
> 
> 1:Why would anyone go to jail to murder a simple 13 year old due to his opinions
> 
> Webber has no Athletisium since when? He helped Sammy D battle the wallace Brothers long and hard, I don't know who is our MVP this Year, Webber or Ai?
> 
> Kunlun, You can help me with that decision right?
> 
> Collins has held him under 30 percent.
> 
> Perhaps that is Because O'Brien used him as a jump-shooter.
> 
> I will incline that Maurice cheeks will use Chris Webber, as a dominator in the low-post.
> 
> A passer.
> 
> And a guy that can finish around the rim.
> 
> He's not what he was 10 yrs ago, who usually is *now and days*.
> 
> Iverson maintained his status as the best player in the league, but considering the skill level he had in 96' bring that back and this is a squad, and you know it!


lol, ahh that golden age of 13


----------



## AIFAN3

Ive read some of the most stupidest comments in this thread so far and here are my comments

1. One player does not make a team so saying the sixers has AI doesnt make them better then any other team or the nets
2. AI is NOT the best player in the league when you have a guy named lebron james playing in it.
3. Vince Carter is NOT better then Allen Iverson
4. Allen Iverson should no way,shape or form be compared to a legend like Dr.J saying AI is better is ignorant in itself.
5. I actually saw someone list Chris Webber as 2ND BEST PLAYER IN THE ATLANTIC! i hope that person was seriously joking because whatever he/she is taking i need some for seriously taking time and reading the posts in this thread 

and also the nets are better then the sixers right now

Pg kidd<Iverson(he scores more sorry net fans hes unbelievable)
sg Carter>>>>korver( whoever disagrees needs not to watch basketball again)
Sf Jefferson>( close but gave it to jefferson because hes a more complete player)Iggy
pf Collins <<<<<<< webber( should this be a comparison?)
C Kristic<dalembert( daly totally owned kristic last season)

I give the edge to the nets because AI is probably the only guy the sixers have and if he goes down the sixers goes with him unlike the nets who have 3 potential stars who they can rely on if one of them goes down


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Consider this, The 76ers made the playoffs in 98' That would be Ai's 2nd year, this is Hype's third year, I wonder if he heard "DETROIT BASKETBALL" no not likely.

That's because he never made the playoffs


----------



## AIFAN3

neither team is getting out of the first round anyways btw


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: MJax...*



Drop_Dimes said:


> lol, ahh that golden age of 13


I think he was talking about Chris Webber. 10 years ago Chris Webber would only be in his early 20s and was killing people with his athleticism and skills.


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: MJax...*



Kunlun said:


> I think he was talking about Chris Webber. 10 years ago Chris Webber would only be in his early 20s and was killing people with his athleticism and skills.


I think you should read people's posts more carefully before posting about them, take another hard look at my post...keep in mind the poster whom im quoting is 13, see if you can make sense of it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: MJax...*

Drop Dimes is being more of a mean idiot then helpful Kunlun so I'll get to the point before he rambles futher: I have stated I am 13 years old, and this is true only I don't want to go off showing my social security card XD


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: MJax...*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Drop Dimes is being more of a mean idiot then helpful Kunlun so I'll get to the point before he rambles futher: I have stated I am 13 years old, and this is true only I don't want to go off showing my social security card XD


ME!? RAMBLE!? have you read your posts lately.


----------



## BEEZ

AIFAN3 said:


> Ive read some of the most stupidest comments in this thread so far and here are my comments
> 
> 1. One player does not make a team so saying the sixers has AI doesnt make them better then any other team or the nets
> 2. AI is NOT the best player in the league when you have a guy named lebron james playing in it.
> 3. Vince Carter is NOT better then Allen Iverson
> 4. Allen Iverson should no way,shape or form be compared to a legend like Dr.J saying AI is better is ignorant in itself.
> 5. I actually saw someone list Chris Webber as 2ND BEST PLAYER IN THE ATLANTIC! i hope that person was seriously joking because whatever he/she is taking i need some for seriously taking time and reading the posts in this thread
> 
> and also the nets are better then the sixers right now
> 
> Pg kidd<Iverson(he scores more sorry net fans hes unbelievable)
> sg Carter>>>>korver( whoever disagrees needs not to watch basketball again)
> Sf Jefferson>( close but gave it to jefferson because hes a more complete player)Iggy
> pf Collins <<<<<<< webber( should this be a comparison?)
> C Kristic<dalembert( daly totally owned kristic last season)
> 
> I give the edge to the nets because AI is probably the only guy the sixers have and if he goes down the sixers goes with him unlike the nets who have 3 potential stars who they can rely on if one of them goes down


 Why should Allen Iverson NOT be compared to Dr. J? Hes done more in his NBA career than Doc has minus winning a title. So what makes Dr J. more of a legend than AI


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

You know since Joe Dumars was a detroit Pistons player and currently most would root for them for 'past reputation' And not for there actual chances this year. 

It actually kind of makes sense that they would trash us like that by making such a stupid comparsion.

Especially when he's no longer a player in the league lol.


----------



## SixersFan

BEEZ said:


> Why should Allen Iverson NOT be compared to Dr. J? Hes done more in his NBA career than Doc has minus winning a title. So what makes Dr J. more of a legend than AI


I think the guy liked Dr. J's dunks or something, because there shouldn't even be a debate over who has had the better career or was the more dominating player. I thought AI's string of 50 pt games would settle that alone.


----------



## Noodfan

The Effin One said:


> i don't think anyone would claim AI's better than Shaq or Duncan.
> 
> you could really argue against anyone else though.
> 
> *i certainly think he's top 3 after this season*. If he can follow it up maybe he can establish himself as the best guard since Jordan. Iverson does have a tendency to be great one season and then hav ea mediocre season for his standards the next year.
> 
> I'd certainly say he's better than Carter or Garnett, though. Garnett's arguable. Carter isn't. Anyone who's claiming Carter is better than AI is wrong.


Whaaattttt??? You are the worst homer I have ever seen... no offense but how can u think such thing? Lots of players ahead of him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Noodfan said:


> Whaaattttt??? You are the worst homer I have ever seen... no offense but how can u think such thing? Lots of players ahead of him.


You post on the Nets forum, they have homers in bulk over there. Just because you don't agree with a homer of another team, doesn't mean that homer is worse than the homers you agree with.


----------



## L

The Effin One said:


> i don't think anyone would claim AI's better than Shaq or Duncan.
> 
> you could really argue against anyone else though.
> 
> i certainly think he's top 3 after this season. If he can follow it up maybe he can establish himself as the best guard since Jordan. Iverson does have a tendency to be great one season and then hav ea mediocre season for his standards the next year.
> 
> I'd certainly say he's better than Carter or Garnett, though. Garnett's arguable. Carter isn't. Anyone who's claiming Carter is better than AI is wrong.


this very arguable, i mean after shaq, who claims the other spots? Kg, Duncan,AI,Kidd,Nash,Dirk?


----------



## The Effin One

Noodfan said:


> Whaaattttt??? You are the worst homer I have ever seen... no offense but how can u think such thing? Lots of players ahead of him.


so why don't you name some players better than Iverson?

There are two players who you can say are definitely better than AI. Shaq and Duncan.

Kobe? No way, not after this year. Defenses don't focus on Kobe like they do AI and he's had better teammates.

McGrady? Same thing. He's got Yao and he's still never been out of the first round.

After KG's abomination of a season he's certainly out of it.

Amare, LeBron, and Dwayne Wade COULD be more dominant than Iverson, but as of now, they are not.

I've gone through just about every big name in the league and none of them had a better season than Iverson, none of them command as much defensive intensity as Iverson, and none of them overall have dominated the league like Iverson. Maybe a year ago you could argue Kobe or KG, but nah, I think Iverson definitely is the third best player in the NBA after this season.

Maybe instead of calling me a 'homer' you should debate the points. What the **** is a homer, anyway? is that some type of slang nerds use on internet sports forum?


----------



## BEEZ

The Effin One said:


> so why don't you name some players better than Iverson?
> 
> There are two players who you can say are definitely better than AI. Shaq and Duncan.
> 
> Kobe? No way, not after this year. Defenses don't focus on Kobe like they do AI and he's had better teammates.
> 
> McGrady? Same thing. He's got Yao and he's still never been out of the first round.
> 
> After KG's abomination of a season he's certainly out of it.
> 
> Amare, LeBron, and Dwayne Wade COULD be more dominant than Iverson, but as of now, they are not.
> 
> I've gone through just about every big name in the league and none of them had a better season than Iverson, none of them command as much defensive intensity as Iverson, and none of them overall have dominated the league like Iverson. Maybe a year ago you could argue Kobe or KG, but nah, I think Iverson definitely is the third best player in the NBA after this season.
> 
> Maybe instead of calling me a 'homer' you should debate the points. What the **** is a homer, anyway? is that some type of slang nerds use on internet sports forum?


 Could you explain how KG had an abomination of a season where he actually had slightly better stats in some categories on top of becoming more of a leader this past year even though the Twolves as a team were a mess?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Can you please Explain how Kevin Garnett involves the New Jersey Nets in any way? The rumors of him going to New Jersey were long dismissed, and Philadelphia can and will out coach and hustle New Jersey. END OF CONVERSATION!


----------



## L

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Can you please Explain how Kevin Garnett involves the New Jersey Nets in any way? The rumors of him going to New Jersey were long dismissed, and Philadelphia can and will out coach and hustle New Jersey. END OF CONVERSATION!


-im not really goin to compare the two rosters wise b/c matchin roster vs roster is not how the nba goes
-chem and injuries problems could happen to both of these teams
-both coaches r good imo.
-kg rumors always happen b/c many people think he is the greatest pf tradeable right now (or som1 that can be used to make fun trades imo  ).
-i also like to make brand trades :bsmile:


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Can you please Explain how Kevin Garnett involves the New Jersey Nets in any way? The rumors of him going to New Jersey were long dismissed, and Philadelphia can and will out coach and hustle New Jersey. END OF CONVERSATION!


Out coach and hustle, thats the best you can come up with, not a very strong way to end the conversation, how about some evidence, do you even know what plays your team runs? and the whole thing about AI being the 3rd best player in the league is evidence that you have no concrete points. we beat you 3-1 last year with our jacked up squad, now we have it all together, with a very solid bench, i don't see why that shouldnt happen again, if not a clean sweep.


----------



## AIFAN3

some of u guys are really AI jockriders. Don't get me wrong i love AI hes my favorite palyer but saying hes better then players like LeBron or KG or legends like Dr.J are just ridculous :eek8:

*Dr.J*
ABA MVP (1974, 1976)

ABA First Team All-Star (1973-76)

ABA championship with New York Nets (1974, 1976)

Led the ABA in scoring (1973, 31.9 ppg) and in 1974 (27.4 ppg)

Five-time ABA All-Star (1972-76)

Holds career record for highest scoring average (28.7 ppg) in a minimum of 250 games

NBA MVP (1981)

Led 76ers to NBA championship (1983)

All-NBA First Team (1978, 1980-83)

All-NBA Second Team (1977, 1984)

Appeared in 11 NBA All-Star Games (1977-87)

Two-time All-Star Game MVP (1977-after scoring 30 points, 1983-after scoring 25 points)

Scored 34 points in 1984 All-Star Game

One of only three players in pro basketball history to score more than 30,000 career points

Upon enshrinement, ranked in combined ABA/NBA history top 10 in the following categories:
third in scoring (30,026, 24.2 ppg), eighth in games played (1,243), seventh in minutes played (45,227), 
third in field goals made (11,818), fifth in field goals attempted (23,370), third in most free throws made (6,256) 
and first in steals 

Jersey retired by both the Nets and the 76ers

NBA 35th Anniversary All-Time Team (1980)

NBA 50th Anniversary All-Time Team (1996

*Allen Iverson*

Feb. 19, 2004, vs. Seattle scored 40 points in a game for the 50th time

Named an Eastern Conference All-Star starter in 2004 for the 5th year in a row (2000-04)

10th fastest player to reach 14,000 points on Jan. 23, 2004 

Averaged 14.3 points and 3.8 assists per game helping USA Basketball Men's Senior National team qualify for the 2004 Olympics 

Named the 2000-01 NBA Most Valuable Player, leading the league in scoring (31.1 ppg) and steals (2.51 spg) 

Most Valuable Player of the 2001 All-Star Game 

Three times selected All-NBA Second Team (2000, 2002, 2003) 

Two time first team All-NBA Team (1999, 2001) 

Named the 1996-97 Schick NBA Rookie of the Year, becoming the first 76ers player to ever win the award 

Scored 40 points in five straight games in April 1997 to set an NBA rookie record


----------



## The Effin One

AI is better than LeBron and KG. LeBron will be better than Iverson in a few years barring an injury, but he isn't currently. He hasn't even made the playoffs, so it's a little premature to call him the best guard in the league.

KG has been out of the first round once with a better team than Iverson did when he went to the finals. **** the confernece 'differentials' in competitive teams. If you're a truly 'great' player your team will find ways to win.

I'm not sure if I agree with AI over Dr J. I will say that AI probably has meant more to the Sixers. Dr J's ABA accolades more than make up for AI's accolades so far, but keep in mind that the ABA was a mainly guard oriented league, so therefore Julius didn't have to compete with top big men.


----------



## BEEZ

AIFAN3 said:


> some of u guys are really AI jockriders. Don't get me wrong i love AI hes my favorite palyer but saying hes better then players like LeBron or KG or legends like Dr.J are just ridculous :eek8:
> 
> *Dr.J*
> ABA MVP (1974, 1976)
> 
> ABA First Team All-Star (1973-76)
> 
> ABA championship with New York Nets (1974, 1976)
> 
> Led the ABA in scoring (1973, 31.9 ppg) and in 1974 (27.4 ppg)
> 
> Five-time ABA All-Star (1972-76)
> 
> Holds career record for highest scoring average (28.7 ppg) in a minimum of 250 games
> 
> NBA MVP (1981)
> 
> Led 76ers to NBA championship (1983)
> 
> All-NBA First Team (1978, 1980-83)
> 
> All-NBA Second Team (1977, 1984)
> 
> Appeared in 11 NBA All-Star Games (1977-87)
> 
> Two-time All-Star Game MVP (1977-after scoring 30 points, 1983-after scoring 25 points)
> 
> Scored 34 points in 1984 All-Star Game
> 
> One of only three players in pro basketball history to score more than 30,000 career points
> 
> Upon enshrinement, ranked in combined ABA/NBA history top 10 in the following categories:
> third in scoring (30,026, 24.2 ppg), eighth in games played (1,243), seventh in minutes played (45,227),
> third in field goals made (11,818), fifth in field goals attempted (23,370), third in most free throws made (6,256)
> and first in steals
> 
> Jersey retired by both the Nets and the 76ers
> 
> NBA 35th Anniversary All-Time Team (1980)
> 
> NBA 50th Anniversary All-Time Team (1996
> 
> *Allen Iverson*
> 
> Feb. 19, 2004, vs. Seattle scored 40 points in a game for the 50th time
> 
> Named an Eastern Conference All-Star starter in 2004 for the 5th year in a row (2000-04)
> 
> 10th fastest player to reach 14,000 points on Jan. 23, 2004
> 
> Averaged 14.3 points and 3.8 assists per game helping USA Basketball Men's Senior National team qualify for the 2004 Olympics
> 
> Named the 2000-01 NBA Most Valuable Player, leading the league in scoring (31.1 ppg) and steals (2.51 spg)
> 
> Most Valuable Player of the 2001 All-Star Game
> 
> Three times selected All-NBA Second Team (2000, 2002, 2003)
> 
> Two time first team All-NBA Team (1999, 2001)
> 
> Named the 1996-97 Schick NBA Rookie of the Year, becoming the first 76ers player to ever win the award
> 
> Scored 40 points in five straight games in April 1997 to set an NBA rookie record


 He is better than Dr. J and what you provided has shown that.


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> He is better than Dr. J and what you provided has shown that.


Not only that, but you didn't mention the fact that AI's career scoring average is higher than Dr.J's, and the fact that he is tied for the highest amount of years leading the league in steals(3).


----------



## musiclexer

Philly will win the series

3-1


----------



## AIFAN3

so u guys are saying u would rather have AI then KG on ur team?!?! man you guys are some *Not here. BEEZ*
First of all if you put AI on KGs team they wouldnt even make the damn playoffs much less get past the first round

Kg is the BEST all around player in the league he gives you rebounds blocks assists points etc..

How many rings does AI have compared to DR.J?? Wait AI has no rings Second Dr.J is a top 50 greatest player.. Will AI ever get there?? probably not.. MAn the posters on this board seriously don't know anything about basketball


----------



## BEEZ

AIFAN3 said:


> so u guys are saying u would rather have AI then KG on ur team?!?! man you guys are some drunk idiot homers
> 
> First of all if you put AI on KGs team they wouldnt even make the damn playoffs much less get past the first round
> 
> Kg is the BEST all around player in the league he gives you rebounds blocks assists points etc..
> 
> How many rings does AI have compared to DR.J?? Wait AI has no rings Second Dr.J is a top 50 greatest player.. Will AI ever get there?? probably not.. MAn the posters on this board seriously don't know anything about basketball


 First, change your tune. You will not call any posters idiots on this board. 2ndly, when did how many championship rings equate to one person being a better player. Robert Horry has about 7. Does that make him better than say Tracy McGrady. 3rd how are you going to say that Dr. J is a top 50 player ever and no current players outside of Shaq are on that list? That makes no sense, simple fact of the matter is when AI is done he will be a top 50 all time. He is now. AI simply has done more as a player in his career than Dr. J has. STATISTICALLY. Please do some research and calm down a little.


----------



## AIFAN3

Are u and me talking about the same Dr.J that revolutionized the game? Don't get me wrong i love AI hes my favorite but comparing him to the likes of legends such as Dr.J who ranks in the same league as Michael jordan and Larry Bird and Magic is crazy...


----------



## BEEZ

He revolutionzied the game in what way? Dunks, being flashy? His "STYLE" far outweighed his game. Dr. J is a great and a legend but hes a good tier or 2 below Larry Bird much less Michael Jordan. Its not crazy its truth


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> First, change your tune. You will not call any posters idiots on this board. 2ndly, when did how many championship rings equate to one person being a better player. Robert Horry has about 7. Does that make him better than say Tracy McGrady. 3rd how are you going to say that Dr. J is a top 50 player ever and no current players outside of Shaq are on that list? That makes no sense, simple fact of the matter is when AI is done he will be a top 50 all time. He is now. AI simply has done more as a player in his career than Dr. J has. STATISTICALLY. Please do some research and calm down a little.


4th, KG didn't make the playoffs. Come on dude, wake up.


----------



## The Effin One

AIFAN3 said:


> so u guys are saying u would rather have AI then KG on ur team?!?! man you guys are some *Not here. BEEZ*
> First of all if you put AI on KGs team they wouldnt even make the damn playoffs much less get past the first round
> 
> Kg is the BEST all around player in the league he gives you rebounds blocks assists points etc..
> 
> How many rings does AI have compared to DR.J?? Wait AI has no rings Second Dr.J is a top 50 greatest player.. Will AI ever get there?? probably not.. MAn the posters on this board seriously don't know anything about basketball


first, Beez, you should have kept him saying 'idiots'. You know someone feels threatened in a debate when they have to resort to pety insults.

KG might be a statistical marvel. That's great. Iverson's better. Iverson's been to the finals and has willed his team more. People forget that even in his early years KG had Wally Sczcerbiak, who made the All Star team a few years back. When was the last time one of AI's teammates made the all star game? Mutombo back in 02?

I'm not sure where I stand on Dr J versus AI. I will say I thought Dr J was a lot better than AI but Beez certainly has put that argument into perspective. I will say that we really were robbed of Julius's best years.


----------



## BEEZ

The Effin One said:


> first, Beez, you should have kept him saying 'idiots'. You know someone feels threatened in a debate when they have to resort to pety insults.
> 
> KG might be a statistical marvel. That's great. Iverson's better. Iverson's been to the finals and has willed his team more. People forget that even in his early years KG had Wally Sczcerbiak, who made the All Star team a few years back. When was the last time one of AI's teammates made the all star game? Mutombo back in 02?
> 
> I'm not sure where I stand on Dr J versus AI. I will say I thought Dr J was a lot better than AI but Beez certainly has put that argument into perspective. I will say that we really were robbed of Julius's best years.


Sorry Effin One you are posting untruths. When will winning games determine whose the better player. But even since your brought up the argument of AI making the playoffs and going to the finals then lets dig a little deeper. Wally Sczcerbaik made that all-start team by default. To say the Sixers havent had a least one complimentary type of player in that time frame would be a lie. Lets look at they're career records. AI has won 353 games and lost 353 games. In that same time Frame KG has won 410 games and lost 296. Even with last season the Timberwolves still had a better record than the Sixers and didnt make the playoffs because the Western conference is still better. So help me out now.


----------



## Spell Checker

The Effin One, what does that name mean anyway? You were absolutley sonned in the above post. Try coming at another angle, or pull something else out of thin air for the reason AI is better than KG. 30 NBA GM's cant be wrong :|


----------



## The Effin One

Hey Spell Check, here's some advice, why don't you contribute something to an argument instead of riding someone elses coattails who happens to be able to argue with me since you're apparently not capable of it? Thanks. Oh by the way, my name is usually "The ****in One" or TFO, but I don't think the mods here would be too happy about the biggest word in my name being an expletive. I take it you've heard somone refer to themselves as "the one" before, correct?

Beez, you bring up an interesting record, but you miss that the point of my posts was "playoff success". I talked about AI willing his team to the finals and having overall better playoff success than KG. I guess you're right, KG has a better regular season record...I just have trouble with a top three player in the league only getting out of the first round once in his entire career. KG has a tendency to defer and not be 'the man', he's certainly improved on that over the last few seasons to the point that I don't really think the argument can be used that well against him (especially after the 4th quarter against the Kings), but AI has consistantly stepped up as 'the man.'

Not to sound like an *** but that one year the Timberwolves were picked to do somethin in the playoffs i believe it was 02, Dirk Nowitzki absolutely embarassed him. I don't recall AI ever being absolutely embarassed in the playoffs like that ever. Maybe by Ray Allen when he was forced to stick him in 01 but he still ended up winning that series.

I really could careless about regular season success, it's certainly great to build momentum and such but i personally think the months of April, May, and June are more important than October through March, and AI has certainly been treated friendlier by the spring months in basketball than KG.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

The Effin One said:


> Hey Spell Check, here's some advice, why don't you contribute something to an argument instead of riding someone elses coattails who happens to be able to argue with me since you're apparently not capable of it? Thanks. Oh by the way, my name is usually "The ****in One" or TFO, but I don't think the mods here would be too happy about the biggest word in my name being an expletive. I take it you've heard somone refer to themselves as "the one" before, correct?
> 
> Beez, you bring up an interesting record, but you miss that the point of my posts was "playoff success". I talked about AI willing his team to the finals and having overall better playoff success than KG. I guess you're right, KG has a better regular season record...I just have trouble with a top three player in the league only getting out of the first round once in his entire career. KG has a tendency to defer and not be 'the man', he's certainly improved on that over the last few seasons to the point that I don't really think the argument can be used that well against him (especially after the 4th quarter against the Kings), but AI has consistantly stepped up as 'the man.'
> 
> Not to sound like an *** but that one year the Timberwolves were picked to do somethin in the playoffs i believe it was 02, Dirk Nowitzki absolutely embarassed him. I don't recall AI ever being absolutely embarassed in the playoffs like that ever. Maybe by Ray Allen when he was forced to stick him in 01 but he still ended up winning that series.
> 
> I really could careless about regular season success, it's certainly great to build momentum and such but i personally think the months of April, May, and June are more important than October through March, and AI has certainly been treated friendlier by the spring months in basketball than KG.



You cannnot rule out where we play, we play int he EAST , KG has played in the WEST with historically all the frontcourt power. To say that Iverson would have done that in the West, is quite a bold statement. I honestly think KG would have made the finals in the East, Iactually think he would ahve won a title. Western teams always are fatigued by the finals (this year may be an exception). But think Kings Lakers, and all those deep series, its always late.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

There's a reason New Jersey challenged the 02' spurs.

1epth

2:Heart and soul 

3:Coaching

Currently the Nets have little depth, I doubt they have a locker room and Lawrence franks got handed too by Dwyane Wade himself.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I don't know man, I'm not a Nets fan but they have a lot more depth than the Sixers have right about now. After last season I think that was one of their priorities going into the offseason.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Can you please forget the Names? I did when the Flyers sucked and Peter Forsberg was just about the only one remembering that the Flyers were trying to be an eastern conference version of the Miami Heat.


----------



## JCB

Sixerfanforlife said:


> There's a reason New Jersey challenged the 02' spurs.
> 
> 1epth
> 
> 2:Heart and soul
> 
> 3:Coaching
> 
> Currently the Nets have little depth, I doubt they have a locker room and Lawrence franks got handed too by Dwyane Wade himself.


? . . . . . .how did u figure this . . . . 1) we have the most depth now then we ever have had in the j kidd era, 2) j kidd was the heart and soul of our team in 02', and he is now as well, 3) L Frank is very good coach, and he has just implemented a new offense to our system.

think before you post next time


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

On paper? Marc Jackson is a liability compared to SAR mind you. Jeff is a quality reserve but he's not consistant enough to back up a calabar of a point guard in J-Kidd. Basically that's all you added except a couple of unknowns whom hasn't proved much. All I'm scared of is Nenad. And he's not even scary


----------



## JCB

Sixerfanforlife said:


> On paper? Marc Jackson is a liability compared to SAR mind you. Jeff is a quality reserve but he's not consistant enough to back up a calabar of a point guard in J-Kidd. Basically that's all you added except a couple of unknowns whom hasn't proved much. All I'm scared of is Nenad. And he's not even scary


lol, u obviuosly have not heard about the _other_ guys on our bench . . . .yes we have jackson, and yes Mcinnis, but thats not all . . . . . Antoine Wright, LJ III (many scouts say he might be the Most Improved Player this year), Lamond Murray, Scott Padgett

and just to show you how much better our bench is than last year:
*This year - - - - - - -Last Year*
Jeff McInnis - - - - - - - - Travis Best
Marc Jackson - - - - - - - - Jabari Smith
Antoine Wright - - - - - - - Ron Mercer
Lamond Murray - - - - - - Rondney Buford
Scott Padgett - - - - - - Brian Scalabrine
Linton Johnson III - - - - Billy Thomas

and o yeah we still have Cliff Robinson and Jacque Vaughn and Zoran Plananic (who has made many strides this year in training camp after braking his hand last year)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I said Jeff is a quality point guard but he can't play for much time he's too easy to break down, if Kidd gets injured or worse consistant foul trouble, that position is going to be lethal for us to strike. 

Marc Jackson's an upgrade? To White but of course, but to Sar that's different New Jersey was just plan stupid.

Antoine wright's a rookie, how can you say he'll be better then a scorer in Ron Mercer a proven scorer even if he is unhealthy. 

No one knowsn a thing about Lamond Murry that's all I have to say. 

Anyone is an upgrade over Scalabrine. 

Linton Johnson is a rookie, I don't care about rookies.


----------



## JCB

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I said Jeff is a quality point guard but he can't play for much time he's too easy to break down, if Kidd gets injured or worse consistant foul trouble, that position is going to be lethal for us to strike.
> 
> Marc Jackson's an upgrade? To White but of course, but to Sar that's different New Jersey was just plan stupid.
> 
> Antoine wright's a rookie, how can you say he'll be better then a scorer in Ron Mercer a proven scorer even if he is unhealthy.
> 
> No one knowsn a thing about Lamond Murry that's all I have to say.
> 
> Anyone is an upgrade over Scalabrine.
> 
> Linton Johnson is a rookie, I don't care about rookies.


What are you talking about?
1) Jeff McInnis can't play for much time? . . . . we only need him to play 18-20 minutes a game . . . Jeff McInnis is a soft spot for you to strike? . . . i suppose you mean on defense, cuz his offense has been proved, and his defense will get better this year because he has a denfensive minded coach and he is playing behind the best denfensive point guard in the game

2) Jackson IS an upgrade over Smith . . . a HUGE upgrade . . . . and in some respects he fits our system better than SAR would have. We needed a big body to bang, and thats what we got. And our decision to not sign SAR was stupid? . . . . uhhh, not signing a player to a six year deal when that player has scar tissue in his knee that has already become arthritic is stupid . . . oh please explain that one to me!

3) Antoine Wright was drafted for his defense, not offense. And Mercer didn't do jack squat for us last year, so wright's offensive game IS an improvement over Mercer's.

4) Who cares if *YOU* don't know anything about Lamond Murray. . . . .*I * do know something about him. He his a very lethal three point scorer who will keep the opposing defense honest and score 8-12 points a night.

5) Yeah ur right, eveyone is an upgrade over Scalabrine.

6) LJ III isn't a rookie. He played for San Antoinio, which means that Greg Popavich saw something in him, and Pop knows a thing or two about basketball wouldn't you say? . . . .Also, many NBA analysts are saying that he may be the Most Improved Player for this year and he is being named the next Bobby Simmons.


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I said Jeff is a quality point guard but he can't play for much time he's too easy to break down, if Kidd gets injured or worse consistant foul trouble, that position is going to be lethal for us to strike.
> 
> Marc Jackson's an upgrade? To White but of course, but to Sar that's different New Jersey was just plan stupid.
> 
> Antoine wright's a rookie, how can you say he'll be better then a scorer in Ron Mercer a proven scorer even if he is unhealthy.
> 
> No one knowsn a thing about Lamond Murry that's all I have to say.
> 
> Anyone is an upgrade over Scalabrine.
> 
> Linton Johnson is a rookie, I don't care about rookies.


There is so many things wrong with that post, i don't know whether i should insult you or take pity on you.


----------



## musiclexer

rookie guards have a hard time in their first year because they are use to using their speed and quickness to score

which means Wright or Williams won't do nothing


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

They'll most likely do something, as long as you have a professional basketball player on your bench he's a plus right? Yes but for them to be mentioned, and considered a threat to Maurice cheeks 76ers is that of a joke. Don't get me wrong those two rookies will have a career in the NBA and are worth paying attention too, but I just have the feeling that there not going to be productive if not against us some other teams out there too.


----------



## L

musiclexer said:


> rookie guards have a hard time in their first year because they are use to using their speed and quickness to score
> 
> which means Wright or Williams won't do nothing


wat about LBJ?lol


----------



## STUCKEY!

inuyasha232 said:


> wat about LBJ?lol


Good Point


----------



## L

SHEED! said:


> Good Point


ur sig hurts my eyes! :biggrin:
too much bananas!lol


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

It matters not arguing, at the end of the day we will know who is superior.


----------



## musiclexer

LBJ didn't rely on speed or quickness

dude was a ****ing monster physically 6-8 I might add, so thats not really a Guard size thats Pf range


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Sixerfanforlife said:


> *It matters not arguing*, at the end of the day we will know who is superior.


well yoda, i havent checked my calender but i don't think the nets are playing the sixers today. So until then, arguing is all we have.

All that has to be said is nets won 3-1 last year with an injury abused squad, now we're healthy and have a bench, sixers havent done much, im excpecting simialr results.


----------



## L

musiclexer said:


> LBJ didn't rely on speed or quickness
> 
> dude was a ****ing monster physically 6-8 I might add, so thats not really a Guard size thats Pf range


in his rookie year, he was a pg/sg that could dunk, jump, run and had a good jumpshot.
last year, he improved in every aspect and played sf i believe.
he might be 6-8, but so what, barkley was not really tall, but he was a monster at pf.my point is that height doesnt really matter somtimes, but in normal cases it does matter.LBJ and barkley r exceptions.and wat about tmac? hes 6-9!at that height he should be pf, but his game is sg/sf.


----------



## JCB

i still don't understand how the sixers are better than the nets, and this thread has been alive for weeks with no valuable info on why the sixers are better


----------



## L

Chaser 55 said:


> i still don't understand how the sixers are better than the nets, and this thread has been alive for weeks with no valuable info on why the sixers are better


agreed, this thread has been nothin but a bunch of homers of both teams sayin nothin but positives of their teams.


----------



## Coatesvillain

inuyasha232 said:


> agreed, this thread has been nothin but a bunch of homers of both teams sayin nothin but positives of their teams.


The thing is even if someone came up with legit reasons for the Sixers being a better team, Nets fans would just brush it off as being inadequate.


----------



## L

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The thing is even if someone came up with legit reasons for the Sixers being a better team, Nets fans would just brush it off as being inadequate.


ur just helpin proving my point lol.now watch, at least 3 sixer fans will bash on this post i made, in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain

inuyasha232 said:


> ur just helpin proving my point lol.now watch, at least 3 sixer fans will bash on this post i made, in less than 5 minutes.


I wasn't arguing against your point, I've even said in this thread that I think the Nets are a better team. At the end of the day this thread doesn't matter, since neither of these teams will be playing in June.


----------



## L

u guys r just waitin to reply after 5 minutes to prove me wrong lol. :biggrin:


----------



## L

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I wasn't arguing against your point, I've even said in this thread that I think the Nets are a better team. At the end of the day this thread doesn't matter, since neither of these teams will be playing in June.


june is finals or playoffs?if playoffs, i hope these teams face each other.should be a lot of fun.agreed?


----------



## musiclexer

inuyasha232 said:


> in his rookie year, he was a pg/sg that could dunk, jump, run and had a good jumpshot.
> last year, he improved in every aspect and played sf i believe.
> he might be 6-8, but so what, barkley was not really tall, but he was a monster at pf.my point is that height doesnt really matter somtimes, but in normal cases it does matter.LBJ and barkley r exceptions.and wat about tmac? hes 6-9!at that height he should be pf, but his game is sg/sf.



T-Mac is 6-8


----------



## L

musiclexer said:


> T-Mac is 6-8


6-9  :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Mcgrady is a 6-9 Small Forward but think, if he could improve his defensive game just a little, and make himself stronger, he can be a little ben wallace, with outside game, and an ability to get inside the basket. Don't you think Houston would win out the T-mac trade if that happened? Think Mcgrady averages 2.3 blocks, along side with that outside range, and still sick dunking.


----------



## L

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Mcgrady is a 6-9 Small Forward but think, if he could improve his defensive game just a little, and make himself stronger, he can be a little ben wallace, with outside game, and an ability to get inside the basket. Don't you think Houston would win out the T-mac trade if that happened? Think Mcgrady averages 2.3 blocks, along side with that outside range, and still sick dunking.


but he came to the league at sg i think. my point is that height doesnt really matter.and if u look at the future of basketball, more and more tall guys r able to handle the ball really well(odom, bosh,etc)


----------



## L

wait, lets stop at mcgrady, this is gettin off topic lol.


----------



## Air Fly

All I can say is, the Atlantic Division isnt going to be a lock for the Nets to win this year. Philly does have a good team and you could never argue that, espcially if you have a great player like Allen Iverson on your roster. Besides, if Iverson and Webber just developed a lil chemistry between them, they'll be pretty dangerous. The Celtics are also a good team, very young and could surprise lots of people lead by Paul Pierce.

That being said, Im assuming the Nets will win the Altantic cuz our 3 big stars are finally all healthy again, Which means they will now be playing for more than 8 games together and hopefully a full season . Not to mention that we have the deepest bench in Kidd's era.

So yeah, we should win it IMHO, but the task wont be easy at all...and it might even come down to the last game of the season to decide who will be crowned as the Altantic Division Champion.


----------



## L

Air Fly said:


> All I can say is, the Atlantic Division isnt going to be a lock for the Nets to win this year. Philly does have a good team and you could never argue that, espcially if you have a great player like Allen Iverson on your roster. Besides, if Iverson and Webber just developed a lil chemistry between them, they'll be pretty dangerous. The Celtics are also a good team, very young and could surprise lots of people lead by Paul Pierce.
> 
> That being said, Im assuming the Nets will win the Altantic cuz our 3 big stars are finally all healthy again, Which means they will now be playing for more than 8 games together and hopefully a full season . Not to mention that we have the deepest bench in Kidd's era.
> 
> So yeah, we should win it IMHO, but the task wont be easy at all...and it might even come down to the last game of the season to decide who will be crowned as the Altantic Division Champion.


exactly wat i think.but wat about the knicks?u forgot them
btw:i rep u for the post, but i got to spread rep around


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The Knicks= They recently acquired, Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson, Nate Robinson,Channing fyre among other quality players, returning are veterans Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury, and suprisingly Allen Houston. Don't expect this team to do much in the Larry Brown ERA while Eddy Curry can make plays by no means would he produce a presense to the Knicks that's ANYWHERE similar to Ben Wallace, and Channing fyre is just as soft as Bogut. Stephon Marbury may be a two guard but if that is the case, then Larry Brown is forced to go with 5'8 point guard Nate Robinson. 

Would Larry Brown shorten the team, and make them less able to run to better suit his ideals for players that like to shoot shoot shoot? You bet he would. It'll be a hectic year for the Knicks, it'll be more so of a hecktic year for the Zeke, who will be pressured to in less then a weak bring hustle players, energy players. Again the Knicks are loaded with talent, but very little of it, will be used by Larry Brown, not because it's unable to be productive it just doesn't fit into his Philosophy. Prediction: 3rd in the Atlantic, I'm not going to expect much from the Knicks, except a perfectly althetic guard in Nate Robinson, and a disrupted forward in Quentin Richardson. 


Raptors: They've added Charlie Villanueva and some other pick whom I forgot. They traded a scorr in Rafer Alston for a guard who was little productive for Houston in Mike James. And they did little else after-wise. Prediction: 5th dead last in Atlantic, No depth, no coaching, and the worse GM in the game. 

Nets: This Nets team has little youth in it, infact the majority of it's offensive core have been in business for 15+ years total. Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson lead a verbal and Psychical attack from New Jersey that can pull out 40+ wins on it's own. Reason being of this confidence is 1st year Center Nenad Krisitc, While his hype is based on defeating a 75 percent Shaquille O'neal, his impressions continue to remain, that he's a solid rebounder, good scorer, and can contest the basketball. Stats show that Jason Collins is the better defender, but Nenad is the future of this franchise. Predicition: Nets in 2nd they'll pressure us for sure.

The Philadelphia 76ers: They've added F-Lee Nailon, They added defensive Center Steven Hunter, They also drafted High-school phonemon Louis Willaism Surely enough these three players understand, that while defense does the trick, offense is the key to victory for the 76ers, and these 3 will no doubt deliver the offensive punch. Keep in mind that they've reattained Samuel Dalembert, and Kyle Korver, Dalembert with his fifth year in the league 3rd with playoff experience should be hungry for vengence in a league, that the Detroit Pistons knocked out his 76ers in the playoffs. Andre Iguodala started all 87 games of the sixers season, and is a big part of what they may do this year, Iguodala is a biggy already, his first year promoted as a veteran, and as a young vet, he has the luxery Korver and green didn't have: His rookie year was a taste of the playoffs. So already at age 21 Iguodala glores for a championship. But the Reinsurance that the 76ers season will go well is this: They'll end up with at least 4 forwards/Centers come the regular season. Part of that is because they'll have to keep 2 of there 5 players from the training camp roster. One of them is most likely James Thomas, the rebounding prospect, with an amazing ability to get to the boards before anyone else. and Herv Lamizama who's 7'1 which ironically is taller then Dalembert, and has the impression that he'll do well in the NBA. At least for a reserve role. The Players on this team aren't the best, the team doesn't have as much Paper depth as the Nets but they'll still..........Prediction: 76ers win Atlantic by 2.5 games


----------



## STUCKEY!

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks= They recently acquired, Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson, Nate Robinson,Channing fyre among other quality players, returning are veterans Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury, and suprisingly Allen Houston. Don't expect this team to do much in the Larry Brown ERA while Eddy Curry can make plays by no means would he produce a presense to the Knicks that's ANYWHERE similar to Ben Wallace, and Channing fyre is just as soft as Bogut. Stephon Marbury may be a two guard but if that is the case, then Larry Brown is forced to go with 5'8 point guard Nate Robinson.
> 
> Would Larry Brown shorten the team, and make them less able to run to better suit his ideals for players that like to shoot shoot shoot? You bet he would. It'll be a hectic year for the Knicks, it'll be more so of a hecktic year for the Zeke, who will be pressured to in less then a weak bring hustle players, energy players. Again the Knicks are loaded with talent, but very little of it, will be used by Larry Brown, not because it's unable to be productive it just doesn't fit into his Philosophy. Prediction: 3rd in the Atlantic, I'm not going to expect much from the Knicks, except a perfectly althetic guard in Nate Robinson, and a disrupted forward in Quentin Richardson.
> 
> 
> Raptors: They've added Charlie Villanueva and some other pick whom I forgot. They traded a scorr in Rafer Alston for a guard who was little productive for Houston in Mike James. And they did little else after-wise. Prediction: 5th dead last in Atlantic, No depth, no coaching, and the worse GM in the game.
> 
> Nets: This Nets team has little youth in it, infact the majority of it's offensive core have been in business for 15+ years total. Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson lead a verbal and Psychical attack from New Jersey that can pull out 40+ wins on it's own. Reason being of this confidence is 1st year Center Nenad Krisitc, While his hype is based on defeating a 75 percent Shaquille O'neal, his impressions continue to remain, that he's a solid rebounder, good scorer, and can contest the basketball. Stats show that Jason Collins is the better defender, but Nenad is the future of this franchise. Predicition: Nets in 2nd they'll pressure us for sure.
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers: They've added F-Lee Nailon, They added defensive Center Steven Hunter, They also drafted High-school phonemon Louis Willaism Surely enough these three players understand, that while defense does the trick, offense is the key to victory for the 76ers, and these 3 will no doubt deliver the offensive punch. Keep in mind that they've reattained Samuel Dalembert, and Kyle Korver, Dalembert with his fifth year in the league 3rd with playoff experience should be hungry for vengence in a league, that the Detroit Pistons knocked out his 76ers in the playoffs. Andre Iguodala started all 87 games  of the sixers season, and is a big part of what they may do this year, Iguodala is a biggy already, his first year promoted as a veteran, and as a young vet, he has the luxery Korver and green didn't have: His rookie year was a taste of the playoffs. So already at age 21 Iguodala glores for a championship. But the Reinsurance that the 76ers season will go well is this: They'll end up with at least 4 forwards/Centers come the regular season. Part of that is because they'll have to keep 2 of there 5 players from the training camp roster. One of them is most likely James Thomas, the rebounding prospect, with an amazing ability to get to the boards before anyone else. and Herv Lamizama who's 7'1 which ironically is taller then Dalembert, and has the impression that he'll do well in the NBA. At least for a reserve role. The Players on this team aren't the best, the team doesn't have as much Paper depth as the Nets but they'll still..........Prediction: 76ers win Atlantic by 2.5 games


Good Post but i believe its 82 games


----------



## Air Fly

inuyasha232 said:


> exactly wat i think.but wat about the knicks?u forgot them
> btw:i rep u for the post, but i got to spread rep around


Thanks.

Knicks? I seriously think they have alot of work to do...cuz on paper they look good with the addition of Q. Richardson, James, and Curry. Just dont know how they will do on the court, so im just gonna go ahead and guess that they arent going to win the Atlantic Division but could possibly make the playoffs.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

SHEED! said:


> Good Post but i believe its 82 games


 Counting playoffs if you will


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks= They recently acquired, Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson, Nate Robinson,Channing fyre among other quality players, returning are veterans Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury, and suprisingly Allen Houston. Don't expect this team to do much in the Larry Brown ERA while Eddy Curry can make plays by no means would he produce a presense to the Knicks that's ANYWHERE similar to Ben Wallace, and Channing fyre is just as soft as Bogut. Stephon Marbury may be a two guard but if that is the case, then Larry Brown is forced to go with 5'8 point guard Nate Robinson.
> 
> Would Larry Brown shorten the team, and make them less able to run to better suit his ideals for players that like to shoot shoot shoot? You bet he would. It'll be a hectic year for the Knicks, it'll be more so of a hecktic year for the Zeke, who will be pressured to in less then a weak bring hustle players, energy players. Again the Knicks are loaded with talent, but very little of it, will be used by Larry Brown, not because it's unable to be productive it just doesn't fit into his Philosophy. Prediction: 3rd in the Atlantic, I'm not going to expect much from the Knicks, except a perfectly althetic guard in Nate Robinson, and a disrupted forward in Quentin Richardson.
> 
> 
> Raptors: They've added Charlie Villanueva and some other pick whom I forgot. They traded a scorr in Rafer Alston for a guard who was little productive for Houston in Mike James. And they did little else after-wise. Prediction: 5th dead last in Atlantic, No depth, no coaching, and the worse GM in the game.
> 
> Nets: This Nets team has little youth in it, infact the majority of it's offensive core have been in business for 15+ years total. Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson lead a verbal and Psychical attack from New Jersey that can pull out 40+ wins on it's own. Reason being of this confidence is 1st year Center Nenad Krisitc, While his hype is based on defeating a 75 percent Shaquille O'neal, his impressions continue to remain, that he's a solid rebounder, good scorer, and can contest the basketball. Stats show that Jason Collins is the better defender, but Nenad is the future of this franchise. Predicition: Nets in 2nd they'll pressure us for sure.
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers: They've added F-Lee Nailon, They added defensive Center Steven Hunter, They also drafted High-school phonemon Louis Willaism Surely enough these three players understand, that while defense does the trick, offense is the key to victory for the 76ers, and these 3 will no doubt deliver the offensive punch. Keep in mind that they've reattained Samuel Dalembert, and Kyle Korver, Dalembert with his fifth year in the league 3rd with playoff experience should be hungry for vengence in a league, that the Detroit Pistons knocked out his 76ers in the playoffs. Andre Iguodala started all 87 games of the sixers season, and is a big part of what they may do this year, Iguodala is a biggy already, his first year promoted as a veteran, and as a young vet, he has the luxery Korver and green didn't have: His rookie year was a taste of the playoffs. So already at age 21 Iguodala glores for a championship. But the Reinsurance that the 76ers season will go well is this: They'll end up with at least 4 forwards/Centers come the regular season. Part of that is because they'll have to keep 2 of there 5 players from the training camp roster. One of them is most likely James Thomas, the rebounding prospect, with an amazing ability to get to the boards before anyone else. and Herv Lamizama who's 7'1 which ironically is taller then Dalembert, and has the impression that he'll do well in the NBA. At least for a reserve role. The Players on this team aren't the best, the team doesn't have as much Paper depth as the Nets but they'll still..........Prediction: 76ers win Atlantic by 2.5 games


well... your prediction is totally unfounded, heres the only thing you should go by... Nets beat 76ers 3-1 last year, and our team was in shambles. we added depth that your team doesnt have.

look at the general board to see what everyone else thinks of your chances. Nets are favored to win the atlantic by 75%, nobody but sixer fans will agree with you, because you are irrational.


----------



## L

Drop_Dimes said:


> well... your prediction is totally unfounded, heres the only thing you should go by... Nets beat 76ers 3-1 last year, and our team was in shambles. we added depth that your team doesnt have.
> 
> look at the general board to see what everyone else thinks of your chances. Nets are favored to win the atlantic by 75%, nobody but sixer fans will agree with you, because you are irrational.


idk, sixers can beat the nets i think.i just think the nets r a little better.the real answer to the question "who's better?", is when these teams play in the season.


----------



## Harry_Minge

Drop_Dimes said:


> well... your prediction is totally unfounded, heres the only thing you should go by... Nets beat 76ers 3-1 last year, and our team was in shambles. we added depth that your team doesnt have.
> 
> look at the general board to see what everyone else thinks of your chances. Nets are favored to win the atlantic by 75%, nobody but sixer fans will agree with you, because you are irrational.



so why come on the sixers forum to proclaim how good the nets are???

why not talk your nets talk on your own forum


----------



## Harry_Minge

inuyasha232 said:


> i got to spread rep around


rep *cough* rep *cough*

holla

LOL


----------



## L

Harry_Minge said:


> rep *cough* rep *cough*
> 
> holla
> 
> LOL


lol, put up a good post and i will.
btw:welcome to the site.


----------



## L

Harry_Minge said:


> so why come on the sixers forum to proclaim how good the nets are???
> 
> why not talk your nets talk on your own forum


b/c the thread says:sixers vs nets.
lol


----------



## Harry_Minge

inuyasha232......sit


----------



## L

Harry_Minge said:


> inuyasha232......sit


*i just walkin on a bridge, then i hear a voice sayin inuyasha 232, sit!.my necklace glows and i fall face first on the bridge.
bridge makes creaking noise.....then collapses w/ me on it! i then fall into the river below.*
lol :angel:


----------



## L

Harry_Minge said:


> inuyasha232......sit


lol, repped.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Hey Inuyasha232, where's beautiful Kagome!


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Harry_Minge said:


> so why come on the sixers forum to proclaim how good the nets are???
> 
> why not talk your nets talk on your own forum


because they started a nets vs sixers thread... and i like a friendly debate.


----------



## L

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey Inuyasha232, where's beautiful Kagome!


my real kagome is in ny now.


----------



## ravor44

Woot...Who won this debate? :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk

ravor44 said:


> Woot...Who won this debate? :biggrin:


Very classy jersey fan # 80001....you are a hero to your community...


----------

